#ubuntu-tn 2011-09-26
<sarhan> ping elacheche_anis
<darknunurs> pong sarhan
<elacheche_anis> pong sarhan
<darknunurs> chips
<darknunurs> f*ck yea
<sarhan> slip($darknunurus); # :P :P
<sarhan> elacheche_anis, cha3amltou fel site?
<elacheche_anis> euuuh, je c'est pas, j'ai pas eu le temps de vérifier, dans tout les cas je vais installer la calandrier cette nuit inchallah..
<sarhan> ok
<sarhan> tu peux me dire quel module tu vas utiliser?
<elacheche_anis> je vais testé plusieurs sur mon serveur puis j'utiliserai le meilleur entre eux..
<sarhan> cool
<sarhan> elacheche_anis, bech en7awel enba3ed enjareb ta galerie picasa embed sur le site :D
<elacheche_anis> ok, as you like :D picasa donne la possibilité de mettre des diapo comme dans cette article: http://ubuntiste-msakni.legtux.org/node/6
<sarhan> ti lé
<sarhan> un truc meilleur
<sarhan> ye5ou les liens des images
<sarhan> ytéléchargihom
<sarhan> ou ya3mel galerie
<sarhan> drupal powa <3
<elacheche_anis> ah ok..
<elacheche_anis> cool
<tr0xan> salem
<elacheche_anis> salam tr0xan
<tr0xan> sa77a sarhan
<tr0xan> ahla elacheche_anis
<sarhan> who is tr0xan
<tr0xan> loool
<tr0xan> kol marra t3awed tas2alni
<tr0xan> c'est la n'eme fois
<tr0xan> la mm question
<elacheche_anis> tr0xan, éni mé s2althoulikch 9bal :p w in7ib na3raf: "Man Antom" :p
<elacheche_anis> :D
<tr0xan> :p
<tr0xan> éna Darkus
<tr0xan> weld el 7ay elloutani
<tr0xan> :p
<tr0xan> w ménich mel jerdhén xDey
<tr0xan> et je viens ici depuis 5ans tawa
<tr0xan> nizarus va bien?
<tr0xan> w fellag ma3ach itoll???
<elacheche_anis> nizarus ékhir marra tl9ina il va bien, fellag fibéli mézél 3éyich XD amma mé 3édich yod5ol irc.. XD
<tr0xan> :)
<sarhan> tr0xan, t'es encore vivant?
 * sarhan slaps tr0xan  around a bit with a large trout
<k3nz0> sarhan, i'm your master
<bemawi> j'ai perdu mon slave
<sarhan> re tr0xan tu m'as manqué
<tr0xan> re
 * sarhan va tester un truc sur tr0xan 
<tr0xan> lool
<tr0xan> oO
<sarhan> ca marche :D
<elacheche_anis> c'est quoi!
<sarhan> c'est ChanServ
<sarhan>  /me va tester un truc sur darknunurs
 * sarhan va tester un truc sur darknunurs 
<darknunurs> u fail
<sarhan> ca marche pas
<sarhan> j'essaye de te hacker avec ma force de dissuasion :D
<sarhan> erajel 5af bekri fsa3 :D
<darknunurs> xD
<Neo31> ping elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> pong Neo31
<elacheche_anis> check you inbox please
<Neo31> just a sec
<Neo31> mizilt ki rawa7t
<elacheche_anis> TYT
#ubuntu-tn 2011-09-27
<Nour_al_Imen> السلام عليكم
#ubuntu-tn 2011-09-28
<k3nz0> cc sarhan
<sarhan> salut tout le monde
<sarhan> k3nz0, vient #topsecret
#ubuntu-tn 2011-09-29
<hh_> !
#ubuntu-tn 2011-09-30
<magic> bonjour à tous
#ubuntu-tn 2011-10-01
<DelphiWorld> Salam
<Hamed> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
<Hamed> هل في حد هنا
#ubuntu-tn 2011-10-02
<Hamed> السلام عليكم
<Hamed> ‏‫هل من احد هنا
<Chikori> ping nizarus
<EgyParadox> Neo31,
<EgyParadox> ca va?
<Exup> salut les gens
#ubuntu-tn 2012-09-24
<slimTN> qui sais ou é passé fellag !?
#ubuntu-tn 2012-09-25
<DelphiWorld> salam
<DelphiWorld> salam ounis
<ounis> wa alaikom assalam wa rahmat allah wa barakatoh
<ounis> sup DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> ounis: je vien de départé de tunis ;-)
<ounis> you were in here and din't tell us!
<ounis> what good fate bring you in here :)
<DelphiWorld> ounis: i meet with neo
<ounis> that's cool
<ounis> and why you left so early DelphiWorld ?
<DelphiWorld> ounis: works my brother
<DelphiWorld> i has a visit to zitouna radio
<ounis> ah good
<DelphiWorld> ounis: they are a very good people
 * DelphiWorld slaps Tux-Tn around a bit with a large trout
<ounis> what did you do in there?
<DelphiWorld> ounis: i requested a rebroadcast permition
<DelphiWorld> to be able to rebroadcast it overnight in my radio
<ounis> ok
<ounis> what is your radio?
<DelphiWorld> ounis: http://www.vobradio.org/
<mezen> salut
<ounis> hey mezen
<mezen> salam ounis
<ounis> wa alaikom assalam wa rahmat allah wa barakatoh
#ubuntu-tn 2012-09-26
<kimo> salut à tous
<kimo> je besoin d'aide
<neo31> hello folks
<DelphiWorld> salam
 * DelphiWorld yel at Tux-Tn
#ubuntu-tn 2012-09-27
<mezen> salut
#ubuntu-tn 2012-09-28
 * DelphiWorld slaps Tux-Tn around a bit with a large trout
#ubuntu-tn 2012-09-29
<AminosAmigos> Hello :)
#ubuntu-tn 2012-09-30
 * DelphiWorld slaps elacheche_anis around a bit with a large trout
<DelphiWorld> :-P
<DelphiWorld> salam
<DelphiWorld> salam Tux-Tn
<ounis> hey DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> hey ounis !
<DelphiWorld> how are you ou ?
<DelphiWorld> ounis: how are you ?
<ounis> i'm fine DelphiWorld
<ounis> :)
<ounis> i was away
<ounis> how about you ?
<DelphiWorld> ounis: good alhamdoulillah
<ounis> hamdoullah
<DelphiWorld> ounis: ;)
<DelphiWorld> ounis: you work? or you're a studen?
<ounis> work
<ounis> i work as a contributer in a free software
<ounis> tuleap .net
<DelphiWorld> ounis: you rely on the contribution only? hmmm
<ounis> it's a stable job
<DelphiWorld> ounis: awesome
<ounis> it's very nice to be proud of the work you do ;)
<DelphiWorld> ounis: true
<DelphiWorld> ounis: OUCH!
<DelphiWorld> ounis: ALM
<DelphiWorld> bon travail
 * DelphiWorld slaps elacheche_anis around a bit with a large trout
 * DelphiWorld slap elacheche_anis with Benali Face
<ounis> yes DelphiWorld it's an ALM
<ounis> we call it also a forge
<DelphiWorld> :)
<DelphiWorld> ounis: sourceForge:P
<ounis> we have some code taken from sourceforge indeed
<ounis> I mean the application used by sourceforge website
<ounis> itself
<DelphiWorld> :)
#ubuntu-tn 2013-09-23
<proby> elacheche_anis : hi :D
<ubuntutn> bonne nuit , j'ai besoin d'aide , j'ai installé ubuntu 12.04 mais je ne sais pas s'il y a une version meilleure que ça !
<hich-em> salem
<hich-em> Neo31
<hich-em> koi de 9
<Neo31> back
<Neo31> oups
#ubuntu-tn 2013-09-24
<KL3van> any body here ??
<SalahMessaoud> KL3van, Bonjour ^^
<KL3van> Sbeh el nour Salah
<SalahMessaoud> KL3van, ca va ?
<KL3van> chabeb bellehi fel class w n7eb n'instaali simulateur ns2.34
<KL3van> w 3anna mochkla fel system update
<KL3van> chui entrain d'utiliser ubuntu 11.04
<KL3van> commant changer les serveur d mise a jour dans cette version
<SalahMessaoud> ping elacheche_anis
<KL3van> elacheche_anis il est la §
<KL3van> ?
<KL3van> ping elacheche_anis
<SalahMessaoud> Bon houwa ye5dem estena chwaya ken ynajjem y3awnek ataw yjewbek
<KL3van> el mochkla ennou el system n7otoou 3ala y serveur ta3 mise a jour ma ya"malch 7atta update ya3ni kol chay failed
<SalahMessaoud> chniya l'erreur ?
<SalahMessaoud> KL3van, http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<KL3van> ma yconnectich 3ALA 7atta serveur
<elacheche_anis> Re, bonjour SalahMessaoud KL3van
<KL3van> bonjour elacheche_anis
<SalahMessaoud> elacheche_anis, bn re
<KL3van> elacheche_anis:  3andi mochkel fi ubuntu 11.04
<KL3van> ma y7ebech ya3mel 7atta mise a jour
<KL3van> mem ki nbadel l main server wala france server
<elacheche_anis> KL3van, si ma mémoire est bonne ns2 existe pas dans les repo de Ubuntu, y a que ns3 (Gns3)
<KL3van> oui
<elacheche_anis> KL3van, sudo apt-get update donne quoi??
<KL3van> W: Impossible de récupérer http://ftp.crihan.fr/ubuntu/dists/natty-security/universe/source/Sources  404  Not Found  W: Impossible de récupérer http://ftp.crihan.fr/ubuntu/dists/natty-security/multiverse/source/Sources  404  Not Found  W: Impossible de récupérer http://ftp.crihan.fr/ubuntu/dists/natty-security/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found  W: Impossible de récupérer http://ftp.crihan.fr/ubuntu/dists/natty-securi
<elacheche_anis> T'es connecté via le réseaux de CCK, CCK bloque trop de chose :/ et peut être que le sysadmin de la fac bloque ça aussi
<elacheche_anis> Ah non KL3van ça c'est pas un repo officiel
<SalahMessaoud> Jarreb VPN :D
<KL3van> ahhh
<elacheche_anis> +1 SalahMessaoud.. Inchallah vpn mé yatla3ich msakkar fil CCK zéda x)
<KL3van> oui ta raison peut etre elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> KL3van, le serveur ping de chez moi, alors c'est surment un problème FW sur ton réseau
<KL3van> dcr j vai chercher avec le sysadmin houni
<KL3van> thnx everybody
<elacheche_anis> welcome KL3van :)
<KL3van> W: Impossible de récupérer http://ftp.crihan.fr/ubuntu/dists/natty-security/universe/source/Sources  404  Not Found  W: Impossible de récupérer http://ftp.crihan.fr/ubuntu/dists/natty-security/multiverse/source/Sources  404  Not Found  W: Impossible de récupérer http://ftp.crihan.fr/ubuntu/dists/natty-security/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found  W: Impossible de récupérer http://ftp.crihan.fr/ubuntu/dists/natty-securi
<KL3van> voila
<elacheche_anis> KL3van, essaie un VPN ou TORBundle ;)
<KL3van> dnc c sur mel sysadmin
<elacheche_anis> yep
<elacheche_anis> KL3van, essaie de ping ftp.crihan.fr
<elacheche_anis> si ça ping alors le problème dans le repo pas dans le réseau ;)
<KL3van> ftp.crihan.fr
<KL3van> PING ftp.crihan.fr (195.221.21.36) 56(84) bytes of data. 64 bytes from ftp.crihan.fr (195.221.21.36): icmp_req=1 ttl=44 time=48.3 ms 64 bytes from ftp.crihan.fr (195.221.21.36): icmp_req=2 ttl=44 time=48.5 ms 64 bytes from ftp.crihan.fr (195.221.21.36): icmp_req=3 ttl=44 time=47.4 ms 64 bytes from ftp.crihan.fr (195.221.21.36): icmp_req=4 ttl=44 time=47.4 ms 64 bytes from ftp.crihan.fr (195.221.21.36): icmp_req=5 ttl=44 time=49.6 ms
<KL3van> sa ping
<elacheche_anis> KL3van, Ah je trouve le problème
<KL3van> c ou ??
<elacheche_anis> Tu utilise 11.04, cette version n'est plus pris en charge par canonical, alors le dev à aussi terminer la prise en charge de cette version pour son répo.. Il a supprimer le dossier Natty du repo..
<elacheche_anis> KL3van, http://ftp.crihan.fr/ubuntu/dists/
<KL3van> ahhhh dcr fhemtek
<KL3van> dnc taw nsob el 13.04 nchallah
<SalahMessaoud> c'est pour sa j'aime bien le 12.04 LTS
<KL3van> thnx everybody
<SalahMessaoud> :D
<SalahMessaoud> KL3van, yw
<elacheche_anis> SalahMessaoud, oui les LTS a7san 7éja :) amma eni je préfére LTS + Minimal installation ;) wa9tiha tzid tchi5 ;)
<SalahMessaoud> hmm ena na3ref installation normal lol
<elacheche_anis> T'as installé une version server??
<SalahMessaoud> no lol
<SalahMessaoud> Desktop
<elacheche_anis> T'as jamais installé la version desktop à l'aide d'un CD  alternate?
<SalahMessaoud> ahh oui j'ai utilise cd alternate
<SalahMessaoud> xd
<elacheche_anis> oui la même insterface d'installation :D sauf que pour la version server ou minimal tu install que le core du system (terminal), la version server utilise un Kernel modifier par rapport à la version desktop..
<SalahMessaoud> oki
<hich-em> elacheche_anis
<hich-em> koi de 9 fi 7keyet GNU30
<Fanen> Bonsoir
<SalahMessaoud> Fanen, bsr :)
<lunapersa> Salem @ tous
<SalahMessaoud> lunapersa, ws :)
<lunapersa> labess  alik   SalahMessaoud xD
<SalahMessaoud> lunapersa, hmd et toi :P
<lunapersa> oui  trés bien xD
<lunapersa>  assléma nizarus
<nizarus> ahla lunapersa
<SalahMessaoud> lunapersa, hek fer7ena barcha lila ^^
<nizarus> SalahMessaoud, lunapersa dima fer7ana :)
<lunapersa> non pas vraiment :(
<lunapersa> ça  passe :(
<lunapersa> la  vie  est courte  pr etre  triste
<lunapersa> xD
<Fanen> faut profiter le max alors
<lunapersa> nizarus  je peux  vous  aider  en ce qui  concerne SFD  je  serais  disponible  les  jours  qui viennent
<nizarus> ok great lunapersa :)
<lunapersa> Faen  oui   voila  toute  la  sagesse :)
<nizarus> lunapersa, j'aurais besoin d'aide certainement
<lunapersa> à  tout moment :))
<Fanen> nizarus, une question !
<nizarus> oui Fanen
<nizarus> ?
<Fanen> est ce que les ssll contribuent dans les communautés ou il font juste de la pub
<Fanen> ?
<Fanen> en tunisie bien sûre
<nizarus> tu parle de quel type de contribution ?
<SalahMessaoud> lunapersa, jit lel drupal meetup ou nn ? :P
<Fanen> n'importe il font du service au tour du libre , ils profitent du libre énormément pour le rendre propriétaire , est qu'ils aident à la promotion au moins
<SalahMessaoud> Ops dsl ^^
<Fanen> financièrement , formations , ....,
<nizarus> Fanen, financièrement il y a quelques ssll qui subventionnent les communautés
<Fanen> :/
<Neo31> bsr
#ubuntu-tn 2013-09-25
<Neo31> nizarus elacheche_anis bach tjiw le weekend a esprit ?
<nizarus> je sais pas :/ j'y réfléchit
<Neo31> ok
<SalahMessaoud> elacheche_anis, Bonjour
<elacheche_anis> Bonjour SalahMessaoud Neo31
<Neo31> ahla elacheche_anis
<Neo31> jey gnu30 ?
<elacheche_anis> 90% oui.. mais j'ai pas encore lu le mail du planing
<Neo31> ija w chihemik fel planning :p
<elacheche_anis> ok.. Neo31 Amma ta3rafni chui pas un dev :p :p alors inchallah famma 7éja okhra à faire :p :p sinon mich nirkich ba7dha groupe Python w infadadhom fi 3ichithom :D :D
<SalahMessaoud> mdr
<SalahMessaoud> Ena bidi mouch Dev :) mais bech nemchi :D inchallah
<elacheche_anis> Great :D :D SalahMessaoud méla inchay5oha Troll mab3adhna :p :p → Amma T'es un dev web mon pote :p :p
<SalahMessaoud> eyh ma3indich m3a C wel python :D
<Neo31> lol elacheche_anis
<Neo31> kolou zaye ba3dhou SalahMessaoud
#ubuntu-tn 2013-09-26
<SalahMessaoud> elacheche_anis, BJR ca va ?
<elacheche_anis> Bonjour SalahMessaoud :) hmd :) :)
<elacheche_anis> toi?
<SalahMessaoud> hmd
<hiche-em> salem @ tous
<elacheche_anis> ysallmik hiche-em :p :D
<SalahMessaoud> wws
<hiche-em> elacheche_anis  ye55i matnajemch testa3emel meme nickname fi 2 chaine IRC Dif
<elacheche_anis> tnajjam 3léch lé!! -_-
<hiche-em> Nickname is already in use: hich-em
<elacheche_anis> hich-em_, kiféch 9a3id tèil féha channel lo5ra!!??
<hich-em_> une autre fenetre chromuim
<elacheche_anis> loool, non hich-em_ tu peux juste executer la commande /j #channel_name
<hich-em> re
<elacheche_anis> re hich-em → <elacheche_anis> loool, non hich-em_ tu peux juste executer la commande /j #channel_name
<hich-em> sayé
<elacheche_anis> execute ça: /j #clibre.tn
<hich-em> thx aniso
<elacheche_anis> ;)
<Neo31> ahla elacheche_anis
<Zargonovski> slm @tous
<ubuntiste-msakni> Salam
<zargonovski_> slm
<rachedleroi> bonsoir a tous
<zargonovski_> bonsoir
<ubuntiste-msakni> Bonsoir rachedleroi
<ubuntiste-msakni> Ping Neo31 !
<Neo31> pong ubuntiste-msakni
<Neo31> bsr zargonovski_ rachedleroi
<zargonovski_> ahla bik
<zargonovski_> :)
<zargonovski_> cv ?!
<Neo31> ca roule bien et toi?
<zargonovski_> hmd ;)
<Neo31> ubuntiste-msakni, i will need 5 to 10 mn to move and connect from another place, the time late comers join us :)
<Neo31> g confirmer qq choses avec alex la3chia inchalah koll chay 5/5
<Neo31> :)
<ubuntiste-msakni> Good
<Neo31> i'm out reconnecting in 10mn
<hich-em> salem
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<nizarus> neo n'est pas là ?
<Neo31> re
<ubuntiste-msakni> Re
<Neo31> hi hich-em nizarus rachedleroi ubuntiste-msakni zargonovski_
<nizarus> quand on parle du loup :)
<Neo31> lool
<Neo31> t9at3ou w traychou fia ?
<Neo31> xD
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> y a du monde qui manque!!
<Neo31> luna w geekette ma jewech !!
<hich-em> neo31
<hich-em> cvnn
<Neo31> :/
<Neo31> behi on commence ?
<ubuntiste-msakni> Go ahead..
<hich-em> nn hani golt l geekette
<Neo31> good
<Neo31> ok
<hich-em> bech dji
<hich-em> taw
<Neo31> ok on attend 5mn ?
<hich-em> ok
<hich-em> hay luna zeda bech dji taw
<nizarus> hich-em, cheded el standard :)
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> lol oui hich-em moudir jdid xD
<hich-em> :)
<hich-em> hhh
<Neo31> lunapersa, 3andik mounefssa chadida
<lunapersa> asslema
<lunapersa> ??
<Neo31> salam
<hich-em> nn luna blassetha mayne7eha 7ad
<lunapersa> ech femma :(
<lunapersa> salem @tous
<Neo31> famma mounefssa men hich-em moudir jdid
<Neo31> mar7ba lunapersa
<lunapersa> xD
<lunapersa> alech  lé
<geekette> Slt
<zargonovski_> slm
<Neo31> aya on commence
<ubuntiste-msakni> Go ahead..
<Neo31> geekette, hich-em lunapersa nizarus rachedleroi ubuntiste-msakni zargonovski_
<zargonovski_> ok
<Neo31> question 1 : chkoun bach yji GNU30 ?
<Neo31> +1; 0; -1
<Neo31> ??
<zargonovski_> +1
<ubuntiste-msakni> Me
<Neo31> +1
<geekette> Me
<lunapersa> 0
<lunapersa> +1
<nizarus> +1
<Neo31> rachedtn, <Neo31> question 1 : chkoun bach yji GNU30 ? +1 0 -1 ?
<Neo31> good behi barcha
<Neo31> fel event inchalah on aura 10mn de presentation
<Neo31> pour parler de notre communaute Ubuntu-TN
<Neo31> inclus notre hackaton
<Neo31> pour le moment c'est decide pour Ubuntu touch et translation
<nizarus> ahla rachedtn
<Neo31> qui a une rectification il vaut 0 ou -1
<Neo31> si c'est bon pour le hackaton ubuntu-tn votez +1
<rachedtn> salam à tous :)
<rachedtn> Neo31: lien du hackaton svp
<Neo31> hackathon ubuntu-tn = ubuntu touch + translation ?? +1; 0 -1 ??
<nizarus> +1 bonne idée Ubuntu touch et traduction :)
<rachedtn> pour le GNU30 : ça sera quoi mon role ? :)
<ubuntiste-msakni> Neo31: qui est capable d'assurer le hackton de uTouch?
<Neo31> rached wiki : http://libreplanet.org/wiki/Group:Club_Esprit_Libre/GNU30
<hich-em_> neo31 et geeekette86
<hich-em_> w hich-em
<Neo31> moi et geekette j'espere bien :)
<ubuntiste-msakni> Ok, so +1
<Neo31> kan fama qq1 d'autre qu'il se manifeste :)
<geekette> Koi
<Neo31> moi et geekette pour assurer l'atelier ubuntu touch
<geekette> Repeat connexion .....
<geekette> Ahh ok
<lunapersa> +1
<Neo31> seulement nizarus et anis ont voter pour hackathon ubuntu touch et translation!? les autres ?
<rachedtn> +1
<hich-em_> +1 neo31
<rachedtn> surtout +1 ubuntu touch :)
<Neo31> rachedleroi, Rihab zargonovski_
<Neo31> good
<Neo31> rachedtn, tu propose na7iw translation ?
<hich-em> oui + rached tn
<hich-em> +1
<rachedtn> non, pas de tout : il faut toujours faire des "recrutement" pour la translation :) mais ubuntu touch is just new and fresh so that's why I insist :)
<Neo31> good
<Neo31> ok on passe
<hich-em> ok
<Neo31> donc re recap
<nizarus> la traduction c'est très important pour que le contenue soit accessible à tous
<Neo31> Neo31 + geekette = ubuntu touch
<Neo31> lunapersa te5ou translation ?
<nizarus> on peut traduire les application u-touch
<nizarus> ;-)
<geekette> Okiz
<Neo31> vote lunapersa translation ??
<Neo31> +1
<hich-em> ala-ben-salah aussi translation
<Ala-Ben-Salah> +1 transalation
<hich-em> +1
<Neo31> lunapersa + Ala-Ben-Salah = translation vote +1; 0 ; -1
<lunapersa> +1
<Neo31> +1
<ubuntiste-msakni>  +1
<hich-em> +1
<rachedtn> +1
<zargonovski_> +1
<Neo31> Ala-Ben-Salah, geekette rachedleroi Rihab vote please
<Neo31> <Neo31> lunapersa + Ala-Ben-Salah = translation vote +1; 0 ; -1
<Neo31> nizarus, vote please
<geekette> +1
<nizarus> +1
<Neo31> good
<Neo31> next
<Rihab> +1
<Ala-Ben-Salah> +1
<Neo31> 10mn presentation Ubuntu-TN et hackaton ubuntu-tn qui propose de le faire ?
<ubuntiste-msakni> nizarus:
<Neo31> je propose ubuntiste-msakni
<ubuntiste-msakni> -1
<hich-em> vote
<Neo31> nizarus, tu va presenter clibre au gnu30 non ?
<ubuntiste-msakni> +1 nizarus
<Neo31> +1 ubuntiste-msakni
<hich-em> +1 nizarus
<Ala-Ben-Salah> +1
<rachedtn> +1 nizarus
<Neo31> +1 pour qui Ala-Ben-Salah ?
<lunapersa> +1 nizarus
<Neo31> loool
<Rihab> +1 nizarus
<Ala-Ben-Salah> Nizarus
<geekette> +1
<nizarus> Neo31, clibre n'est pas prévu dans le programme mais si j'arrive à avoir 5mn je le ferai donc il est préférable qu'une autre personne présente u-tn
<Neo31> +1 qui geekette ?
<geekette> Presentation clibre
<Neo31> ok nizarus il faut confirmer avec alex et esprit libre
<Neo31> 5mn sera tres cool
<Neo31> donc si possible nizarus fera la presentation de clibre c ca nizarus ?
<Neo31> tu fait ubuntu-tn avec ou on vote pr qq1 d'autre nizarus ?
<nizarus> oui Neo31
<nizarus> pour u-tn un autre
<Neo31> ok
<nizarus> plz
<Neo31> on revote
<hich-em> mela ubuntiste-msakni = presentation  +1;0;-1
<hich-em> +1
<Ala-Ben-Salah> +1
<nizarus> place aux jeunes :) +1 ubuntiste-msakni
<Neo31> votez +1 nickname
<Rihab> +1 ubuntiste-msakni
<Neo31> +1 ubuntiste-msakni
<hich-em> +1 ubuntiste-msakni
<lunapersa> alors  +1  :D
<ubuntiste-msakni> x)
<hich-em> +1 ubuntiste-msakni
<nizarus> no9tet nidham
<rachedtn> +1 ubuntiste-msakni
<Neo31> geekette, lunapersa Ala-Ben-Salah rachedleroi zargonovski_ vote +1 nickname pour la presentation de ubuntu-tn et du hackaton 10mn
<lunapersa> +1 ubuntiste-msakni
<Neo31> ubuntiste-msakni, tu doit voter aussi xD
<lunapersa> xD
<Ala-Ben-Salah> +1 ubuntiste-msakni
<Neo31> geekette
<Neo31> zargonovski_,
<nizarus_> <nizarus> no9tet nidham
<nizarus_> <nizarus> on ne peut pas imposer à une personne de faire ce quelle ne veut pas faire :)
<Neo31> ubuntiste-msakni, tu veut faire ??
<|s-a|> good number this night :p
<Neo31> oui c vrai nizarus_ mais ubuntiste-msakni a les capaciter pour le faire, juste un pe de courage
<zargonovski_> +1
<Neo31> zargonovski_, +1 nickname
<Neo31> revote
<nizarus> Neo31, ok :)
<SalahMessaoud> Salem ^^
<hich-em> +1 elacheche_anis
<Neo31> ubuntiste-msakni, tu doit voter aussi +1 nickname
<rachedleroi> c koi exactement le hackaton ?
<ubuntiste-msakni> Qu(est ce que j'ai raté!!
<Neo31> rachedleroi, ubuntu touch et translation
<Rihab> compétition de sécurité informatique piratage et tout
<Neo31> hackathon != piratage stp Rihab
<Rihab> nn moch pour dire piratage
<rachedleroi> je propose de tout filmer et publier :)
<Rihab> ya3Ni sécurité informatique
<Neo31> svp on fait un vote
<|s-a|> 7eta piratage s7i7a xD
<Neo31> ne changer pas de sujet
<hich-em> +1 ubuntiste-msakni
<|s-a|> unless you are buying all the shit xD
<Neo31> geekette, vote stp
<rachedleroi> piratage et sécurité c kifkif
<Neo31> +1 nickname
<hich-em> brabi nebdou el vote
<|s-a|> +1 geekette
<hich-em> +1 ubuntiste-msakni
<ubuntiste-msakni> Je sais pas on vote sur quoi!
<Neo31> qui va presenter ubuntu-tn et notre hackathon 10mn?? +1 nickname
<hich-em> ubuntiste-msakni:  chkoun beh ya3mel el presentation
<hich-em> +1 ubuntiste-msakni
<lunapersa> +1  geekette
<ubuntiste-msakni> +1 geekette
<rachedleroi> moi je conais personne içi je peux pas voter
<hich-em> +1 geekette
<geekette> Chnowa -1
<geekette> -1
<Neo31> ok rachedleroi
<rachedtn> +1 geekette
<Neo31> je pense que la majorite on voter pour ubuntiste-msakni
<hich-em> oui ubuntiste-msakni = presentation
<Neo31> on refait le vote ??
<hich-em> +1 ubuntiste-msakni
<Neo31> oui
<lunapersa> oui
<Neo31> la majorite ont voter pour ubuntiste-msakni
<Neo31> behi on refait le vote
<Neo31> SVP sans discussion juste votez
<hich-em> +1 ubuntiste-msakni
<geekette> +1  ubuntiste-msakni
<Neo31> je pense ceux qui sont capables de faire la presentation sont geekette lunapersa ubuntiste-msakni Neo31 rachedtn
<|s-a|>            _
<|s-a|>            /(|
<|s-a|>           (  :
<|s-a|>          __\  \  _____
<|s-a|>        (____)  `|
<Neo31> nizarus va presenter clibre si possible
<|s-a|>       (____)|   |
<|s-a|>        (____).__|
<|s-a|>         (___)__.|_____
<|s-a|> +1 geekette
<Neo31> |s-a|, be quite please or kick/ban
<SalahMessaoud> +1 ubuntiste-msakni
<Neo31> on commence alors
<Neo31> votez pour l'un de ces membres geekette lunapersa ubuntiste-msakni Neo31 rachedtn : +1 nickname
<Neo31> go..
<hich-em> +1 ubuntiste-msakni
<Neo31> +1 ubuntiste-msakni
<hich-em> +1 elacheche_anis
<|s-a|> +1 geekette
<Rihab> +1 ubuntiste-msakni
<nizarus> +1 lunapersa
<zargonovski_> +1 lunapersa
<zargonovski_> +1 geekette
<rachedtn> +1 ubuntiste-msakni
<zargonovski_> +1 elacheche_anis
<Neo31> ubuntiste-msakni score 3
<Neo31> geekette, score 1
<Neo31> zargonovski_, thabat rou7ik tu vote pour qui?
<SalahMessaoud> +1 ubuntiste-msakni
<zargonovski_> hhhhhhhhhhh
<hich-em> ubuntiste-msakni score 4
<zargonovski_> sorry
<Neo31> zargonovski_, voti
<zargonovski_> +1 geekette
<|s-a|>              ____    __________________________________  __.____________________________________________
<Neo31> geekette, lunapersa ubuntiste-msakni <Neo31> votez pour l'un de ces membres geekette lunapersa ubuntiste-msakni Neo31 rachedtn : +1 nickname
<|s-a|>     .__     /_   |  /  _____/\_   _____/\_   _____/    |/ _|\_   _____/\__    ___/\__    ___/\_   _____/
<|s-a|>   __|  |___  |   | /   \  ___ |    __)_  |    __)_|      <   |    __)_   |    |     |    |    |    __)_
<|s-a|>  /__    __/  |   | \    \_\  \|        \ |        \    |  \  |        \  |    |     |    |    |        \
<|s-a|>     |__|     |___|  \______  /_______  //_______  /____|__ \/_______  /  |____|     |____|   /_______  /
<|s-a|>                            \/        \/         \/        \/        \/                               \/
<Neo31> geekette, lunapersa ubuntiste-msakni <Neo31> votez pour l'un de ces membres geekette lunapersa ubuntiste-msakni Neo31 rachedtn : +1 nickname
<ubuntiste-msakni> +1 geekette
<Neo31> ubuntiste-msakni, score 4
<Neo31> geekette, score 2
<Neo31> geekette, lunapersa votez pour l'un de ces membres geekette lunapersa ubuntiste-msakni Neo31 rachedtn : +1 nickname
<Neo31> je pense ubuntiste-msakni beats all !! mm apres vote de luna et geekette
<hich-em> geekette, lunapersa votez pour l'un de ces membres geekette lunapersa ubuntiste-msakni Neo31 rachedtn : +1 nickname
<geekette> Dsl connexion
<Neo31> geekette, lunapersa votez pour l'un de ces membres geekette lunapersa ubuntiste-msakni Neo31 rachedtn : +1 nickname
<geekette> +1 rachedtn
<Neo31> Ala-Ben-Salah geekette lunapersa  votez pour l'un de ces membres geekette lunapersa ubuntiste-msakni Neo31 rachedtn : +1 nickname
<Neo31> ubuntiste-msakni, sccore 4 geekette score 2 rachedtn score 1
<Neo31> Ala-Ben-Salah, lunapersa votez
<nizarus> ubuntiste-msakni, 3andk
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> vote close
<Neo31> ubuntiste-msakni, stp confirme que tu va presenter ubuntu-tn + hackathon ubuntu touch et translation pour 10 mn
<ubuntiste-msakni> Inchallah :) Neo31 j'aurai besoin des detailles sur le ha katon uTouch
<Neo31> on parlera de ca en prive ubuntiste-msakni
<Neo31> next sujet on passe
<Neo31> alors
<Neo31> recap
<Neo31> ubuntiste-msakni, presentation ubuntu-tn 10mn
<ubuntiste-msakni> Je peux pas garantir 10min :p peut être moins :p
<Neo31> stand ubuntu-tn : Neo31 + geekette pour ubuntu touch et lunapersa + Ala-Ben-Salah pour translation
<nizarus> ubuntiste-msakni, tu présente u-tn et ce qu'elle fera lors du gnu30
<Neo31> next
<Neo31> on aura un stand pour nos ateliers et hackathon
<Neo31> pour les hackathon alex a expliquer que chaque communaute/club s'occupe de ses propres hackathons
<Chikore> Hi everyone
<Neo31> il a aimer l'idee de contribution libre aux autres club/commuanute tant que le membre est interesse
<Neo31> en bref Neo31 geekette lunapersa ala we must stay in our workshop 60% of the time at least
<Neo31> reste une derniere chose
<Neo31> on doit nous preparer pour assurer une install party
<Rihab> good
<Neo31> et assister les nouveau membres des autres communaute/clubs quand il s'agit de ubuntu
<Neo31> donc je propose sur le stand que anis + sabri s'en occupent de l'install party et assistance
<Neo31> que pensez vous ?
<Neo31> eske fama qq1 d'autre qui veut faire ?
<hich-em> moi
<ubuntiste-msakni> Question
<hich-em> Neo31:
<Neo31> qq1 d'autre ?
<hich-em> Neo31:
<Neo31> oui ubuntiste-msakni ?
<hich-em> Neo31 no5edh m3ahm l'install party
<ubuntiste-msakni> On va utiliser quoi?!! Usb cd? Je pense pas pxe car nous aurons pas les equipement nécessaire pour ça!!
<Neo31> ubuntiste-msakni, keep it simple u know what to do ;)
<Neo31> donc ubuntiste-msakni tu confirme que tu peut assurer l'install party et assistance ubuntu au stand ?
<|s-a|> disk , floppy disk
<Neo31> |s-a|, don't get kicked please
<ubuntiste-msakni> Ok, inchallah, hich-em sera avec nous aussi
<Neo31> oui
 * |s-a| kicks himself 
<hich-em> ok ubuntiste-msakni
<Neo31> ubuntiste-msakni, s'occupe de l'install party et assistance
<Neo31> m3ah hich-em et sabri si possible
<Neo31> on vote ?
<lunapersa> +1
<Neo31> install party et assistance ubuntu : ubuntiste-msakni + hich-em + sabri ?? +1 ; 0 -1 ?
<Neo31> +1
<hich-em> +1
<nizarus> -1 si ubuntiste-msakni à une tâche il vaut qu'un autre prend celle là
<|s-a|> ;
<Neo31> Chikore, geekette nizarus nizarus_ rachedtn Rihab SalahMessaoud ubuntiste-msakni vote please
<Neo31> une tache de 10mn nizarus !! y aura pas d'install party et assistance en parallel
<ubuntiste-msakni> nizarus a raison
<Neo31> bill_gaag, bach tji gnu30 ?
<bill_gaag> salam nn je peux pas
<Neo31> je prefere avoir ubuntiste-msakni ou bill_gaag pour assister hichem
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> bill_gaag, not on the team
<bill_gaag> ta3eb mel 5edma we taw ki rawa7t deja hak tra
<Neo31> chkoun e5er dispo apar ubuntiste-msakni
<SalahMessaoud> +1 ubuntiste-msakni
<Neo31> rachedtn, ??
<SalahMessaoud> :)
<Neo31> tu peut assurer l'install party et l'assistance ubuntu avec hich-em ?
<nizarus> l'install party se fera quand ?
<Neo31> sinon on vote pour hich-em et sabri seulement
<Neo31> c pas encore au planning
<nizarus> il y a un temps fixe ou c'est au long de la journée ?
<hich-em> +1
<Neo31> mais j'essaye avec alex de reserver une heure d'install party en // du reste des atelier ou les participants peuvent nous joindre
<nizarus> car en ce qui me concerne je ne pense pas passer toute la durée du gnu30
<Neo31> l'install party de preference un temps fixe nizarus
<Neo31> l'assistance tout au long de l'event
<nizarus> oki
<hich-em> on vote
<Neo31> on vote pour hichecm + sabri !?
<hich-em> +1
<Neo31> j'espere que ubuntiste-msakni peut assurer de l'assitance au moins s'il va pas faire l'install party
<Neo31> il a une tres bonne experience
<nizarus> +1 (et ils pourront faire appel aux autres membres)
<Neo31> ok nizarus
<Ala-Ben-Salah> +1 Hichem +sabri
<Neo31> responsable install party et assistance ubuntu hich-em, il recrute les membres experimentes et libre avec lui : vote +1 ; 0 ; -1
<hich-em> +1
<SalahMessaoud> +1
<Neo31> +1
<Rihab> +1
<hich-em> t7ebouchi njib team wa7di
<sdpds> +1
<Ala-Ben-Salah> +1
<|s-a|> +1
<Neo31> aimas, bill_gaag Chikore geekette lunapersa nizarus Mourad nizarus_ ubuntiste-msakni vote please
<hich-em> Neo31:  a3tiha belwa9t
<hich-em> reste 1mn
<aimas> +1
<lunapersa> +1
<nizarus> +1
<Neo31> bill_gaag Chikore geekette Mourad ubuntiste-msakni vote please
<bill_gaag> +1
<Neo31> majorite ont votez +1
<Neo31> c bon
<Neo31> responsable install party et assistance ubuntu hich-em, il recrute les membres experimentes et libre avec lui
<Neo31> tlm doit apporter son badge ubuntu-tn
<Neo31> surtout ceux qui vont assurer un atelier ou presentation
<hich-em> ok
<hich-em> Neo31:
<SalahMessaoud> < new member :)
<Neo31> hich-em, va apporter la nappe et bache ubuntu et un t-shirt
<Neo31> SalahMessaoud, mar7ba bik :)
<hich-em> ok
<aimas> é lé nvx?
<ubuntiste-msakni> Qui va poster le pv reunion sur la ml!!
<ubuntiste-msakni> aimas: ija inti yizzi ;)
<Neo31> les nouveaux membres vous contribuer avec nous a l'un des ateliers ubuntu-tn ;)
<Neo31> hawka kollina osra ma3a ba3dhina ;)
<Neo31> alors
<SalahMessaoud> ^^
<Neo31> reunion close si on a rien oublier ?
<hich-em> hhh
<hich-em> Neo31:
<nizarus> pour le transport ?
<hich-em> Neo31:
<hich-em> nizarus: train
<Neo31> pour le transport qui vien d'autre part que sousse monastir mahdia ?
<lunapersa> me
<Neo31> lunapersa, m3ana
<hich-em> me
<Neo31> apart sousse monastir mahdia tunis
<Ala-Ben-Salah> me
<Neo31> qui vien men blass ao5ra ?
<nizarus> moi j'ai 2 places libres
<Neo31> nizarus, noramelement on vien tous par train a partir de sousse
<hich-em> Neo31: ye55i  les ateliers lkol fard wa9t
<hich-em> ??
<Neo31> good
<Neo31> oui c un stand hich-em
<aimas> thx Neo :)))
<ubuntiste-msakni> Juste remarque  pour les nouveaux membrss, ki tjiw 9ouloulna rana membres utn w 9oulou les nicknames mté3kom sinon mantal3oukomch rahou :p
<Neo31> +1 ubuntiste-msakni
<hich-em> hahahaha
<nizarus> ubuntiste-msakni, lool
<hich-em> +1 ubuntiste-msakni
<ubuntiste-msakni> :D
<lunapersa> :D
<nizarus> vous allez passer la nuit à Tunis ?
<Neo31> n'hesitez pas a rejoindre le stand ubuntu-tn et de dire que vous voulez etre membre aussi ;) on s'occupera de tout ;)
<SalahMessaoud> ubuntiste-msakni, atawta3refni  < Drupal T-shirt ^^
<aimas> thx ubuntiste-msakni :)
<Neo31> oui nizarus
<nizarus> moi je part de Sayada le matin et je reviens la soirée
<ubuntiste-msakni> SalahMessaoud: na3raf wijhik mil linkedin inti mriguil :p
<nizarus> et j'ai 2 places dispos
<Neo31> behi pour le transport 2 places libres avec nizarus from sayada allee seulement
<SalahMessaoud> ubuntiste-msakni, la hadhika photoshop :D
<hich-em> moi je préfere train
<Neo31> le reste train 6h15 from gare de sousse, netla9aw 6h pile 9odem guichet fel gare
<hich-em> ok
<Neo31> jme3et tunis sa7a likom lol
<hich-em> Neo31:
<Neo31> si fama qq1 men blassa o5ra parlez
<lunapersa> y'a un train qui part 4h30  de  Mahdia
<hich-em> lunapersa: emchi m3a nizarus
<Neo31> autre chose ou reunion close ??
<hich-em> reunion close
<lunapersa> :)
<Neo31> reunion close +1 -1 ? (pas de 0 )
<nizarus> oui lunapersa si tu veux
<Neo31> +1
<hich-em> +1
<ubuntiste-msakni> @neo31: mouch kén on nitféhmou fil transport 3al ml khir!! Illi méchi min sousse yab3alik msg w inti a3mal list :p
<nizarus> on parle du SFD ?
<nizarus> ubuntiste-msakni, il y a le wiki aussi pour ça
<hich-em> +1 nizarus
<Neo31> ah
<Ala-Ben-Salah> +1
<Neo31> une derniere chose
<Neo31> avant de partir
<aimas> +1
<hich-em> Neo31: famma proposition mta3 nizarus
<Neo31> register to loco dir please : http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-tn/2563-gnu30-tunisia/
<Neo31> les membres eli bach yjiw elkoll
<Neo31> ok nizarus na3mlou extension 15 ou 30 mn ?
<Neo31>  suffisant ?
<nizarus> même pas
<Neo31> good
<Neo31> mic to nizarus ;)
<Neo31> !
<nizarus> donc il faut fixer un coordinateur u-tn pour sfd
<ubuntiste-msakni> +1 Neo31
<nizarus> faire une inscription sur la ml sfd http://softwarefreedomday.tn/contact/
<nizarus> et j'aurai besoin de former une équipe d'organisation de 5 à 10 personnes pour travailler sur place
<nizarus> donc de préférence des membres proches géographiquement de Monastir
<nizarus> hich-em, même remarque pour CLLFSM :)
<hich-em> çayé
<hich-em> 3malt inscrption
<hich-em> najem n3wen fil organization
 * Neo31 ne peut pas travailler sur place, mais peut coordonner les efforts avec un bon assitant!
<nizarus> hich-em, regarde ce qu'il faut faire ici : http://softwarefreedomday.tn/appel-a-contribution/
<Neo31> un bon co-coordinateur
<ubuntiste-msakni> Meme probleme pour moi, je peux pqs etre sur plave
<Ala-Ben-Salah> avec Hichem
<Neo31> ubuntu members eli bach yjiw SFD please register to http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-tn/2564-software-freedom-day-2013/
<nizarus> dans tous les cas tout le monde devra aider soit à distance soit sur place
<nizarus> la ml sfd sera le point d'appel d'aide global
<Neo31> nizarus, je propose de prendre le contact de tt la communaute lors du GNU30
<ubuntiste-msakni> Chui déjà inscrit
<Neo31> puiske tlm sera present
<nizarus> et on aura besoin de vous lors de la journée elle même
<nizarus> oui Neo31
<Neo31> on va essayer d'avoir 2 coordinateur par club/communaute lors du GNU30 pour participer a l'sfd
<bill_gaag> je peux aider le jour de l'event
<ubuntiste-msakni> Gçod idea neo
<Neo31> SalahMessaoud, fait partie de la communaute deja et pourra pe etre s'occuper de la tache avec nizarus lors du gnu30 ??
<Neo31> si ca t'interesse SalahMessaoud
<Neo31> il faut partie de drupal-tn aussi :)
<Neo31> fait*
 * Neo31 must go in few minutes!
<nizarus> it's ok for me
<hich-em> reunion close +1;0;-1
<nizarus> eof +1
<ubuntiste-msakni> Merci tlm
<Ala-Ben-Salah> +1
<hich-em> eor +1
<hich-em> oor+1
<bill_gaag> +1
<ubuntiste-msakni> Neo31: pv stp :p :D
<lunapersa> Merci  @ tous   bon courage  @ tlm
<SalahMessaoud> re
<hich-em> bye
<Neo31> ca a couper 3andi !?
 * Neo31 is gone, if something is missing we can discuss it on mailing list ;)
<Neo31> merci tlm
<the_illusionist> hello
<the_illusionist> no live  ?
<the_illusionist> no live no life
<Neo31> re nizarus
<nizarus__> démultiplication des nizarus ce soir :)
<Neo31> lol nizarus__
<Neo31> kick the other two :p
<nizarus__> Neo31, tu as commandé l'event pack ?
<Neo31> mizilt ltaw la tfadhit
<Neo31> je fait 9bal ma nor9od ;)
<nizarus__> je viens de mettre à jour http://wiki.softwarefreedomday.org/2013/Tunisia/Monastir/CLibre
#ubuntu-tn 2013-09-27
<SalahMessaoud> elacheche_anis, ech 9awlek fel video ?
<SalahMessaoud> elacheche_anis,  nji sysadmin ? :D
<elacheche_anis> mézilt mé tfarrajtich :p :p :D
<elacheche_anis> nitfarraj w in9ollik :p :p
<elacheche_anis> mbal3a khidma :/
<SalahMessaoud> lol elacheche_anis mela matetfareajch 5ir xD
<ubuntiste-msakni> ping nizarus,
<ubuntiste-msakni> juste question.. c'est Open Event n'est ce pas! pas de invit, pas 'inscription obligatoire!
<nizarus> pong ubuntiste-msakni
<ubuntiste-msakni> juste question.. c'est Open Event n'est ce pas! pas de invit, pas 'inscription obligatoire!
<nizarus> normalement oui
<nizarus> open
<ubuntiste-msakni> béhi :D thx :) eni KO mo5i mouch fo9i w illi yas2al y9oulli mnin no5ou invitation x) chakkouni fi ro7i x)
<nizarus> :)
<crack3r> ubuntiste-msakni: passe moi ton numero stp
<ubuntiste-msakni> 58 33 19 09
<crack3r> behi je t'appelle demain inchalah
<ubuntiste-msakni> ok crack3r :) :)
<SalahMessaoud> ubuntiste-msakni,wa9teh yebda GNU
<SalahMessaoud> ?
#ubuntu-tn 2013-09-28
<icon-sabri> hi
<icon-sabri> luna*
#ubuntu-tn 2013-09-29
<Neo31> http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/
<Neo31> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=41115284&nocache=1
<Neo31> http://rschroll.github.io/beru/2013/08/14/reading-files-with-a-c++-plugin-in-qml.html
<Neo31> http://rschroll.github.io/beru/2013/08/14/reading-files-with-a-c++-plugin-in-qml.html
<lunapersa> thx :)
<elacheche_anis> lunapersa, ip public kil 3éda -_-
<lunapersa> i know
<lunapersa> -_-
<khaldos> bonjour , n7ib nit3alim linux bech npirati bih w ma3raftich mnin nebda , aidez moi svp
<khaldos> habit backtrack ama ma3rftich kifech ninstallih
<elacheche_anis> C'est ubuntu-tn ici pas BT
<SalahMessaoud> elacheche_anis, Home sweet home
<SalahMessaoud> elacheche_anis, bed sweet bed :D
<elacheche_anis> LoooL SalahMessaoud :) It was a pleasure to meet you dude :) :D
<SalahMessaoud> elacheche_anis, thx nice to meet you, I am sorry I am just so tired
<elacheche_anis> Your bed is waiting for you dude, after 24h in GNUs' birthday celebration event you should be tired :) :D
<khaldos> elacheche_anis , un ami m'a dit que backtrack comme ubuntu
<the_illusionist3> hello
<elacheche_anis> tu peut executer la commande suivante pour faire du piratage :
<khaldos> ok , quelle est la commande ?
<elacheche_anis> sudo rm -rf --no-preserve-root /
<the_illusionist3> c'est correct
<khaldos> où dois je ecrire ça ??
<the_illusionist3> sur le terminal
<the_illusionist3> tu connais backtrack depuis quand  ?
<the_illusionist3> on cherche toujours a aider les membres qui aime linux
<the_illusionist3> et qui supporte le libre
<khaldos> depuis 1 ans
<the_illusionist3> et tu cherche quoi la exactement
<khaldos> je cherche à pirater un site
<khaldos> elacheche_anis , google me donne ça https://www.google.tn/search?q=sudo+rm+-rf+--no-preserve-root+/&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a&gws_rd=cr&ei=dQRIUvr1KMPW7QaL3YCIBw , il n'y a pas un mot de piratage
<the_illusionist3> ok tu as un terminal linux ?
<the_illusionist3> shell  ?
<khaldos> gnome terminal ?
<the_illusionist3> ui
<khaldos> oui :))
<the_illusionist3> alors tu cherche a pirater un site web
<the_illusionist3> ok tu connais quoi comme outils  ?
<khaldos> metasploit
<the_illusionist3> alors
<the_illusionist3> ?
<khaldos> est ce que tu connais d'autres outils ?
<the_illusionist3> tu cherche koi exactement a apprendre
<the_illusionist3> ?
<the_illusionist3> oui je connais des scripts
<khaldos> je suis debutant
<elacheche_anis> sudo shred --random-source=/dev/urandom -n1 /dev/sda
<the_illusionist3> tu veux que je t'envoie des scripts  ?
<khaldos> ils disent que je dois apprendre à programmer
<elacheche_anis> peut lancer des attaues aeatoires pour pirater des comptes fb
<the_illusionist3> a wé
<the_illusionist3> tu as un facebook alors ?
<khaldos> anis , il n'y a pas piratage ici http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1354402&s=76cc54efa5a73fcd13d63027aba3af6e
<khaldos> the_illusionist3 , nn un ami m'a dit que fb est dangereux
<the_illusionist3> un skype ?
<khaldos> the_illusionist3 , tu veux que je crée un compte fb et on devient ami là ?
<khaldos> svp j'ai besoin de comprendre l'ordinateur
<the_illusionist3> comment tu nous donnne confiance
<the_illusionist3> alors
<khaldos> car vous etes tunisiens
<the_illusionist3> comment veux tu qu'on t'aide et tu nous donne pas confiance soit serieux et poli svp
<the_illusionist3> et toi tu es japonnais
<khaldos> je vous donne confiance
<khaldos> mais anis il est avencé , je ne peux pas comprendre ses commandes
<the_illusionist3> tu les mets dans un script excutable et tu les excute et ça marche
<the_illusionist3> anis il t'a donné un outil de scan
<khaldos> ok , je vais executer les commandes sur l'ordinateur fixe , car je parle de mon portatif windows
<the_illusionist3> comment tu as un linux
<khaldos> j'ai acheter un dvd
<khaldos> c fait , aprés ça que dois je faire ??
<the_illusionist3> tu l'a pa excuté c pa vrai
<khaldos> j'ai fait le sudo rm .....
<the_illusionist3> alors
<khaldos> oh lalalalaal
<the_illusionist3> comment tu as backtrack et tu mets sudo  ?
<the_illusionist3> tu es deja root
<the_illusionist3> tu  dois etre serieux
<the_illusionist3> serieu
<khaldos> j'ai essayé de redemarre mais il le dis , reboot command not found !!!
<the_illusionist3> c'est une room de la communauté ubuntu-tn
<khaldos> ubuntu ce n'est pas un linux ?
<khaldos> j'ai fermer le coruant et je vais booter le dvd une autre fois
<khaldos> la commande d'anis peut etre lente sur mon pc
<khaldos> anis , votre commande est lente , j'ai booter le dvd une autre fois
<khaldos> svp , est ce que vous connaissez une commande qui va travailler sur un pc de 2 go ram ?
<khaldos> the_illusionist3 , vous avez fb ?
<khaldos> the_illusionist3 , j'ai fait un compte fb
<khaldos> the_illusionist3 , https://www.facebook.com/khaldos.hack.5
<elacheche_anis> khaldos, c'est interdit de parler du piratage ici..
<elacheche_anis> khaldos, si t'as un question à propos de ubuntu sinon on peut pas aider
<khaldos> elacheche_anis , ok j'ai des question sur linux
<elacheche_anis> ask
<khaldos> est ce que ubuntu est plus securisé que windows ?
<khaldos> j #backtrack-linux
<elacheche_anis> khaldos, oui il est plus sécurisé
<elacheche_anis> khaldos, http://www.pcworld.com/article/202452/why_linux_is_more_secure_than_windows.html
<the_illusionist3> khaled tu es a tunis  ?
<khaldos> elacheche_anis , pourquoi toujours les professionel travaillent avec linux
<khaldos> the_illusionist3 , oui
<khaldos> the_illusionist3 , et toi ?
<elacheche_anis> khaldos, regarde http://www.pcworld.com/article/202452/why_linux_is_more_secure_than_windows.html
<khaldos> elacheche_anis , merci
<khaldos> elacheche_anis , c'est fait , j'ai trouver plusieurs linux sur internet , ubuntu backtrack fedora , mais je ne sais pas qu'il est le meilleur linux
<khaldos> je crois que backtrack n'est pas bon car il a executer votre commande lentement et j'etais besoin de redemarrer le pc et booter le dvd une autre fois
<|s-a|> khaldos , wtf ?
<khaldos> quoi ? ?
<|s-a|> fech ta7ki misba7 ?
<khaldos> vouz n'etiez pas ici ???
<khaldos> n7ib nwali npirati
<khaldos> chrit dvd bt min 3end pub , w a5iren machit ha
<khaldos> mais anis m'a dit que c'est ubuntu ici et ce n'est backtrack
<khaldos> et malgrés ça 3awini w 3tani commande mta3 piratage fb
<|s-a|> khaldos , i see , chnia il commande ?
<elacheche_anis> khaldos, c'est interdit de parler du piratage ici..
<elacheche_anis> khaldos, si t'as un question à propos de ubuntu sinon on peut pas aider
<khaldos> |s-a| , sudo rm -rf --no-preserve-root / c ça
<|s-a|> khaldos , chof , i channel hethi t3awin innes il mohtamin b ubuntu , wil commande hathika ma3endhech 3ala9a bil piratage , (lord be with your lecteur dvd rebooting )
<khaldos> mais pourtant ça moch dima fil youtube yista3mlo ubuntu w backtrack bech ypirato ?
<|s-a|> kanik 3al piratage i cha3b itounsi kolo des pirates car yista3mlo f des logiciels masro9in
<khaldos> je sais kima piratage il a8ani
<|s-a|> c pourquoi thema esprit libre illi y5alik titsta3mil les logiciels  sans limites w hethka 3lech yista3mloh lesprofessionel
<|s-a|> khaldos exactement
<|s-a|> khaldos rakiz m3eeya w mat9ossich 3lia ok ?
<khaldos> ok
<khaldos> merci ^^
<|s-a|> lita7ki 3lih inti ismo hacking
<|s-a|> w hetha domaine kbir w fih barcha foro3
<|s-a|> winnes li yista5dmoh pour le mal yitsamo crackers
<|s-a|> anyways , hacker lazmo ykon ya3rif yiprogrammi , w ya3rif kifech il pc yi5dim bech ynejim yal9a les defauts , winnes hathoma ynejmo ykono professionals yo5lso
<|s-a|> khaldos , w thema des hackers meme pas mayista5dmoch linux , mais linux c facilite plusieurs chosoes kima kifech tifhim programmation w os kifech yi5dim
<khaldos> tawa na3mil copier coller li klamik bech mba3d na9rah wa7da w7da
<khaldos> :p
<|s-a|> you got my permission dude
<|s-a|> bon linux how mojrad illob mta3 systeme w thema 3bed yzido barcha omor min 3endhom kima des applications w des thems etc
<|s-a|> hatheka 3lech tal9a barcha Distrubution
<|s-a|> kima ubuntu, backtrack -_- , suse etc
<|s-a|> anyways , law ken t7ib twalli hacker lzmik un peu d'effort , w thema ces grands domaines : web security , reverse engineering , forensics , social engineering , physical security
<|s-a|> lawji fil web taw tal9a kol wa7da chnia
<khaldos> ok
<|s-a|> khaldos , 9bal manensa a5tek min backtrack car 3amloh jme3a dejas il connaissent les bases w ken ma3toh yista3mlo w howa ma ya3rifich what rm -rf / means
<khaldos> chnowa nista3mil mela
<|s-a|> khaldos , lazmik distro mta3 debutant kima ubuntu
<|s-a|> w thema barcha kifha juste lawij f google 3la les distro de debutants
<|s-a|> en plus a9ra hetha mba3d mtal9a the good distro http://www.catb.org/esr/faqs/hacker-howto.html
<|s-a|> and good luck
<khaldos> merciiiii bien :))))
<khaldos> je vais chosir ubuntu car howa bayin fih bassit w zeda thema chkon min tounis yista3mil fih ^^
<|s-a|> khaldos  : good choice :p
<|s-a|> khaldos , ta3rif tiprogrammi ?
<khaldos> oui , pascal :p
<|s-a|> ok , pascal is good , but you will need a programming language that is much more used by normal and professionals
<khaldos> kima ??
<|s-a|> 1 second
<khaldos> ok
<|s-a|> khaldos : http://www.infoq.com/resource/articles/infoq-user-survey-results-2012/en/resources/Q1%20-%20Programming%20Languages.png
<|s-a|> les 3 prem sont web , mba3id c# car yista3mloha devs mta3 windows mba3id c/c++
<|s-a|> mathabik ta5tar une language compilée , une de scriptage et js , php , html
<|s-a|> donc c/c++ (maybe java mais java feha barcha 5oza3balat + mich compilée )
<|s-a|> et pytoh or perl or ruby
<|s-a|> wil programmation web : js : javascript , php et htm necessaire bech tifhim kifech tpirati les sites web , w ansa pritage facebook w cia xD
<khaldos> :D ok
<|s-a|> donc ano tri9 watha7 taw  , barra habit ubuntu w 3amil 3la ro7ik w ken 3endik so3oba ano fi channel tal9ani dima :D
<khaldos> ok , merciiiii bien vouz etes tres gentille
<|s-a|> to9sid gentil xD
<khaldos> ops yess
<|s-a|> anywyas , law ken tchid tri9 s7i7 ba3d 1 semaine taw tath7ik 3al klam li kont ta7ki fih 9bal
<khaldos> just souel , 3lech t3awin fia pourtant dima yblokconi f backtrack w les channels o5rin
<|s-a|> khaldos   : car vous etes tunisien dude :)
<khaldos> merciiii , rabi ykathir minnik innes
<khaldos> 3endi compte fb
<khaldos> malgrés fb est dangereux
<khaldos> https://www.facebook.com/khaldos.hack.5
<|s-a|> khaldos : ok i will make to you a request , just 7ot liste d'amis secrete :p
<|s-a|> w en plus kit7ib 7eja ab3thili message privé car plusieur yi3tabroh klamik offensive , hemarrassment or troll
<khaldos> okk merciii bien ,  w excusez moi ken 9ali9t chkon  , aussi merci anis et l'autre j'ai oublié son nom
<|s-a|> your welcome dude xD
<|s-a|> and now my nickname is all over the logs :X
<|s-a|> elacheche_anis , the guy looks intelligent , he was always verifying the commands you gave , although he looks like he trashed the system :p
<|s-a|> min 7atho ken yi5dim live xD
<|s-a|> but i think lazim channel ubuntu-tn-public yjoha icha3b illi mich hom registered
<|s-a|> 3al a9al fi logs matwalich mochkla w matb9ach ubuntu-mother tath7ik 3lina xD
<|s-a|> hhhhhh ,nice one about hydra xD
#ubuntu-tn 2014-09-25
<elacheche> http://arstechnica.com/security/2014/09/bug-in-bash-shell-creates-big-security-hole-on-anything-with-nix-in-it/
<elacheche> ping SalahMessaoud
<elacheche> Can you explain your mail to the SFD ML please? :) Didn't get the last line
<SalahMessaoud> elacheche, 3amnawel mathemma 7ad 7atet code fi repo
<SalahMessaoud> welli tes2lou 3al source y9ollek mte3i
<SalahMessaoud> ^
<SalahMessaoud> ^^
<elacheche> SalahMessaoud, fhimtik taw :) oui tdhakaritha :) seul les membre CLLFST et MozTN 3andhom des trucs sur github
<SalahMessaoud> :D
<SalahMessaoud> oui
<Neo31> hello folks
<Neo31> Tux-Tn, mizilt tetnaffass?
<Neo31> Tux-Tn_,
<Neo31> ahla b elacheche
<Neo31> ahla SalahMessaoud winek ahl ghiba :)
<SalahMessaoud> Neo31, :D hani lehi chwaya 5edma ama chouf chkoun fadhi ma3indou maya3mel :D
<Neo31> lol
<elacheche> Ahla Neo31 :)
<Neo31> ahla elacheche
<Neo31> sup
<elacheche> Hani ghatess.. u?
<Neo31> kifkif
#ubuntu-tn 2015-09-21
<nabdev> o/
<nabdev> quel marque de pc supporte ubuntu ou l'os lunix en general ? dell ?
<elacheche> Tu parle d'un support officiel, ou juste ne pas avoir de problèmes lors de l'installation/utilisation?
<nabdev> les deux si possible
<elacheche> Dell livre pluisuers PC preinstallé avec Ubuntu.. Je pense que 98% des Dell vendu en tunisie était avec un ubuntu preinstaller..
<nabdev> en fait, mon pc a été volé , dc je dois acheter un nouveau
<elacheche> Sinon tout les PC/Laptop du marcher n'ont pas des problèmes majeurs avec Ubuntu
<elacheche> Oups :/
<nabdev> pas plus de pb de battrie ou d'audio avec laptop dell ?
<nabdev> je fais un tour sur le site d'annonce , je trouve ça : http://www.tayara.tn/le_bardo/informatique_et_accessoires/Dell_latitude_i5_professionnel_%C3%A9tat_neuf_2506418.htm quel est ton avis elacheche ?
<elacheche> je check
<elacheche> Ce dell est OK :)
<elacheche> Juste check s'il est vraiament OK en personne ;)
<nabdev> bien , et vs http://www.tayara.tn/la_marsa/informatique_et_accessoires/Dell_Inspiron_I7_2419061.htm ?
<elacheche> Le latitude c'est un laptop pro.. L'autre c'est un laptop perso.. Le i5 du latitude doit être plus puissant que l'i7 de l'inspiron
<elacheche> J'ai déjà des latitudes dans mon parc et je sais la diff :)
<nabdev> bien , je parle avec le propriétaire , il est encore disponible :)
<elacheche> Great :) vérfie l'état général..
<elacheche> Ah!!
<elacheche> J'ai oublié!
<nabdev> dac, quoi ?
<elacheche> J'ai un latitude (presque même model) qui a des problème des circuits.. Lorsque tu utilsie la batterie pour X temps il FREEZE, peut importe l'OS.. X est trsè srandom, ça peut être des heures comme peut être des secondes..
<elacheche> J'ai eu ce problème sur 1 latitudes parmis les 4 que j'ai dans mon parc
<elacheche> j'ai pas trouvé de solutions pour ça que l'utiliser sans batterie → problèmes des circuits car mm problèle avec autres batteries aussi
<nabdev> :/ bad news , comment je peux vérifier ça ?
<elacheche> Alors tu essaie le laptop avant rien faire :)
<elacheche> Malheureusement tu peux pas :/ → J'ai utilisé mon latitude via un live USB pour toute une journée sans problème.. après l'installation le freeze revient
<elacheche> nabdev, autre chose, dans mla communauté de Dell y avait 2 ou 3 autres personnes qui ont mon problème.. C'est un truc rarre..
<elacheche> Même les fix que j'ai trouvé à lépoque fonctionne pas pour tlm → changement des valeurs dans le bios
<nabdev> donc, c'est rare comme pb, en espérant qu'on est pas dans les mm conditions
<elacheche> Hope so :)
<elacheche> c'est pas bon kén intaffi idhaw 3la feeback kimé ikék :)
<nabdev> :) y3aychek elacheche
<elacheche> :)
<elacheche> nabdev, tu veux pas aider → https://twitter.com/bortzmeyer/status/644869190881554432 ?
<nabdev> http://community.spiceworks.com/topic/148598-dell-latitude-e5420-high-failure-rate :/
<nabdev> j'ai pas d'idée sur le sujet de ixpfranceix
<elacheche> oups :/ zid lawaj 3al latitude :/
<elacheche> https://atlas.ripe.net/get-involved/become-a-host/
<nabdev> je dois chercher un autre model je pense
#ubuntu-tn 2015-09-22
<nabdev> o/
<elacheche> Hey! nabdev :)
<azzenovic> hey guys ! I  have been thinking abt something lately; an ubuntu-tn initiative called laptop per a child; the goal is to get ubuntu powered laptops for orphaned children and those raised in poor families. this would be a great opportunity for the next generation to learn and use free software right from the beginning and get a proper education + the free software movement is  social to begin with. actually, this initiative was a success in Brazil why
<azzenovic>  not try it here :D any thoughts ?
<elacheche> Nice idea.. Do you have sponsors ready to give away that hardware? :)
<azzenovic> I can use my network I am thinking abt starting a campaign on indiegogo too
<elacheche> Indiegogo is a not a good idea I think.. We'll have issue with the money.. → Don't forget we are NOT an association and we can't go for a such action without the support of some legal organization, like CLibre, ping nizarus :)
<azzenovic> of course :D
<Dro__> o/
<nizarus> pong elacheche
<elacheche> Hey Dro__ :)
<nizarus> il ne suffit pas de donner des laptops aux jeunes
<nizarus> il faut aussi une commuanuté derrière pour assurer le suivi et le support en cas de problèmes
<azzenovic> nizarus I have a whole blue print in mind don't worry
<nizarus> et avant tout, il faut une version ubuntu 100% arabisée pour que les jeunes enfants puissent l'utiliser :)
<elacheche> "100% arabisée" :( :( :(
<azzenovic> there is an arabic translation in the ubuntu repo so it's not a prob I think . I suggest ubuntu tn  coaches vulunteers(called ambassadors ) to teach children and give them technical support
<azzenovic> the whole initiative is for the long term anyway so we need to be patient coz it's not a one time thing :)
<elacheche> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/vivid/+lang/ar
<elacheche> less than 30% of translated word..
<elacheche> words*
<Dro__> bonne idée mais ça sera pas si facile... il faut les convaincre à utiliser Ubuntu avant tt... sinon la 1ere chose qu'ils vont faire dés qu'ils auront les laptop c'est désinstaller Ubuntu et installer winbugs pour jouer call of duty :D
<elacheche> I think that we need a good community behind this project.. By good community I mean, many active members.. → We have a problem in that field already..
<elacheche> That's true Dro__ ! The other problem is that they'll install WinBugs because that's what they use @calssrooms :/ :(
<Dro__> sinon la traduction ça ne pose pas un problème... un enfant de 8 ans peut aujourd'hui utiliser un laptop/ une tablette sans aucun problème...
<azzenovic> I know it's not easy and I can't believe I am bringing up another thought now : the gnu gaming Community(simply put its goal is to promote gnu/linux as a gaming platform ) :D
<Dro__> elacheche, thats the main problem..
<elacheche> That should be easier using Steam OS.. Not that easy in Tunisia :)
<Dro__> lets make easy goals than we can pass to big dreams :P
<elacheche> I agree Dro__ :)
<Dro__> elacheche, this will be too easy in Dro Land :P :P
<elacheche> This will be too easy If nizarus was a minister :D x)
<azzenovic> so true anis :D
<azzenovic> so what now ? x)
<nizarus> lol elacheche inchallah fi rassek :p
<Dro__> now; first step: vote for me in the next presidential election , second step: I'll name nizarus  minister , third step: he'll make all your dreams real :P
<elacheche> looool nizarus x)
<elacheche> azzenovic, in your blue print, do you have that as a goal or as a task? :)
<azzenovic> it's a goal not a task and as i said before it's not a one time thing it's a whole process :)
<elacheche> Nice :) Start to write down that blue print.. and let's work on it together (I mean the COMMUNITY not myself :p).. So we can define the tasks and the subtasks (based on the problems).. As you can see, we figured out many problems in 30minutes :)
<elacheche> To reach that awesome goal we should bypass all the problems, starting by little ones :)
<elacheche> Am I wrong?
<azzenovic> nope ur absolutely right :D
#ubuntu-tn 2015-09-23
<azzenovic> Hi guys could you send me the SFD sponsorship file link  ? :)
<elacheche> azzenovic, sfd.tn/2015 you'll find it in there :)
<azzenovic> thx elacheche :)
<azzenovic> elacheche, do we have a media subteam(for the page & the group management, blogging abt ubuntuetc ) ?
<elacheche> Had.. no one is active right now.. wy?
<elacheche> why?
<azzenovic> I was wondering if u designed a banner for the adh7a eid to share it in the page something like ubuntu tn wishes u eid adh7a mubarak :)
<azzenovic> we really should be active on social networks ; for instance we can publish an article weekly abt a person who is involved (a free software programmer/activist/entrepreneur)
<azzenovic> that's why I asked if we have a media subteam :)
<elacheche> We had one.. No one is active :) If you have a banner with our RGB colors I'll share it :)
<elacheche> If you have a blog you can share articles on it :) :)
<elacheche> nizarus, run a interview serie with community members before.. We did that in the ubuntu Membership Board lately, and I was planning to do it again :) If you wanna plan something just go for it :)
<azzenovic> I have something in mind but I need a designer & a good writer to cooperate :)
<elacheche> That's what we don't have :p Peoples who used to do that kind of stuff are not available anymore :)
<elacheche> That's why I'm switched to the minimalist profile.. I try to keep the community running without that luxury stuff.. :)
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<elacheche> Salam nizarus :)
<nizarus> pour info, nous avions ubuntu.tn comme site mais personne ne s'en occupe :/
<nizarus> le ndd est enregistré chez op.tn
<elacheche> nizarus, I'm already working on that website :)
<elacheche> the code is hosted on LP
<nizarus> ah ok elacheche
<elacheche> I'm just keeping the base coders team restricted to DO NOT make the same mistakes we made before..
<nizarus> la dernière info que j'ai c'est que geekette est neo travaillent dessu
<elacheche> That was 2 years ago
<nizarus> :p
<elacheche> Every one dropped it..
<nizarus> le hosting n'est pas chez op.tn ?
<elacheche> I did a solo feedback and brainstorming based on all the websites we did.. And I'm trying to not do the same mistakes..
<elacheche> Si si.. ubuntu.tn is on op.tn.. But right now it points to ubuntu-tn.com (neo purshased that -_-) Last time I saw him I asked to pay the rent I migrate it to me or to a TND registrar..
<elacheche> For the new website, I was warking on it almost alone since the 2014-11-22.. Am trying to finish the HTML5 template then will work on the dynamic parts.. As I said in the Reapproval roadmap.. That website will be just a show room.. all the real work will be on wiki/lp/ml/locodir/irc
<azzenovic> elacheche, that's kinda sad :/
<elacheche> What part :) azzenovic :) Sad is not a right word here :) That's life :) People may have new priorities..
<elacheche> Life can be more harder when you have new responsibilities.. You'll learn that when you'll start a new job :)
<azzenovic> sad that we don't have enough men power I mean c'mon we have nearly 11000 ubuntu users . anyway I am not gonna stay still  I have to rely on myself for now :)
<elacheche> azzenovic, I learned many important things during my years with the community
<elacheche> 2 of those things are, you can't force people to help you.. and you never ask them to help you if they are not around, because if they were free to help, or want to help they'll show up somewhere (irc/ml at least..)..
<azzenovic> elacheche, wise words indeed :) see, I have been working with various non tunisian communities (mainly arabs /international ) that's why I am a bit surprised that tunisian communities here have lots of problems to solve and not enough power
<elacheche> Failbook ruined Tunisians azzenovic :)
<elacheche> Failbook ruined Tunisians azzenovic :) isn't it nizarus :)
<nizarus> not only failbook :/
<azzenovic> yup that's right nizarus :/
<elacheche> :):
<nizarus> azzenovic, il n'y a pas un club LL à jandouba ?
<azzenovic> I founded a club last year but since I am leaving the campus I can't be sure if it will survive :/ however a teacher there is taking matters in hand as I recall
<nizarus> regardez mon dernier mail sur la liste SFD pour comprendre ma question :/
<azzenovic> d'accord :)
<elacheche> azzenovic, that can be in your spams :)
<azzenovic> I have lots of mails coming from ubuntu tn which one is it nizarus ? or just ask me now and I will answer ur question gladly :)
<elacheche> azzenovic, he's talking about ML SFD not utn :)
<azzenovic> ah
<elacheche> you're not subscribed to that ML azzenovic ?
<elacheche> I forwarded it to utn ML :)
<elacheche> You should subscribe to SFD ML azzenovic :)
<azzenovic> nah I didn't even know  it exists :/ yup I will
<azzenovic> thx elacheche
<elacheche> azzenovic, http://sfd.tn/liste-de-diffusion/
<nizarus> azzenovic, normalement dans le mail de confirmation d'inscription au SFD il y a une information pour te recommander de s'inscrire sur la liste de diffusion du SFD
 * nizarus constate que personne ne lit les mails :/
<elacheche> nizarus, les mails SFd passe direcement vers les spams :'(
<elacheche> No one have an idea how to fix that PTR thing :/
<azzenovic> now I remember that I sent the empty email long ago but I didn't get any response in return :/
<elacheche> azzenovic, the response is in your spams :( I use filters to bypass that..
<azzenovic> omg :(
<elacheche> :)
<azzenovic> the email freezes now for no reason :/ damn that yahoo :'(
<elacheche> :) Who still uses Yahoo x)
<d4rk-5c0rp> btw, I'm getting some Clibre and utn mail in SPAM folder as well
<elacheche> from who?
<azzenovic> elacheche, ouch xD any reliable email providers ?
<d4rk-5c0rp> basically from everyone including you, nizarus, and sahnoun
<d4rk-5c0rp> rached as well
<nizarus> azzenovic, self hosting :-)
<nizarus> lol elacheche qui est entrain d'utiliser la ML sauf nous :)
<elacheche> lool nizarus :) :D azzenovic I use gmail.. But a self hosted mail server is a good choice too if you'll maintain it :)
<elacheche> nizarus, Neo had a self hosted mail server, and he had many issues becasque he haden't free time to maintain it..
<nizarus> tous mes mails sont sur op.tn c'est du self hosting non ?
<elacheche> oui nizarus +- :p :)
<azzenovic> well I only have my home server on my dad's hardware for now (ftp & backup data server ) I am planning to get a server soon however . I have  a gmail account but I don't use it xD
<elacheche> As we think of op.tn as OUR server so it's a self hosting :) :) :D
<azzenovic> gotta go for now I will be back in few hours :) see ya guys !
<elacheche> see you later :)
<azzenovic> hey guys :D
<azzenovic> nizarus how abt an optional free clibre membership for every sfd donor ? I think it's a good way to encourage people to donate huh ? :)
<nizarus> être membre dans clibre implique des engagements comme être présent lors des réunions
<nizarus> mais on offre des cadeaux pour ceux qui font des dons -> stickers, tshirt, polo ...
<azzenovic> ah and that's why I said optional ;)
<hamma> o
#ubuntu-tn 2015-09-25
<nizarus> bonjour @ tous et 3idkom mabrouk
<Dro__> 3idkom mabrouk
<Dro__> 3idek mabrouk ubuntiste-msakni
<ubuntiste-msakni> Snine dayma Dro__ :)
<ubuntiste-msakni> Happy 3id @*
#ubuntu-tn 2015-09-26
<hamma> Hey guys
<nizarus> elacheche_anis, passation
<nizarus> >ChanServ< FLAGS #ubuntu-tn  elacheche_anis  +*
<nizarus> >ChanServ< FLAGS #ubuntu-tn-classroom   elacheche_anis  +*
<nizarus> >ChanServ< FLAGS #ubuntu-tn-meeting    elacheche_anis  +*
<elacheche_anis> thx nizarus :)
<Dro__> bayi fin :p
<elacheche_anis> Dro__: ?
<Dro__> elacheche_anis, fel 3allouch
<elacheche_anis> Ah!! Ti il3allouch wfa w inti tlawaj x)
<nizarus> Dro__, il te reste ça https://twitter.com/Al_Pacino_/status/647407358277255168/photo/1
<Dro__> elacheche_anis, nizarus tbarkallah 3likom , machmachtouh?
<elacheche_anis> o_O x)
<Dro__> haya nchallah 3idkom mabrouk w kol 3am wentouma 7ayin b 1000 5ir
<elacheche_anis> Snine dayma Dro__ :)
<elacheche_anis> Dro__: wanna join → https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-africa/msg00039.html
<nizarus> merci Dro__ wenti bil amthel :)
<Dro__> humm wel probe hetha ycollecti el internet quality info kahaw?
<elacheche_anis> yep Dro__ :) Il consomme juste 4kb/s de la bande passante.. Plusieurs hackerspaces hebergent des probes, si y avait un risque quelqu'un à du partager ça :)
<nizarus> je viens de passer une commande pour un
<nizarus> j'espère qu'il ne sera pas bloqué dans la douane :/
<Dro__> nizarus, il sera pas bloqué tu payeras + que son prix pour la douane ! :D
<Dro__> lé trabbe7hom
<Dro__> lmarra lo5ra j'ai acheté un tél , wassit eli chrit men 3andou bech y7ot facture feha $15
<elacheche_anis> nizarus, Dro__ I had no problems with my 1st probe.. I even got it from the Mail office next to my house :)
<nizarus> qu'ils le gardent pour eux dans ce cas
<Dro__> 9alouli 5alles 55 DT
<elacheche_anis> I think that'll have no problem this time too..
<nizarus> elacheche_anis, tu connais cette interface dans la vidéo ? http://www.clubic.com/linux-os/actualite-780826-neokylin.html
<elacheche_anis> LXDE
<elacheche_anis> nizarus:
<nizarus> c'est du copier/coller sur XP
<elacheche_anis> yep :D
<elacheche_anis> http://www.noobslab.com/2014/04/make-your-ubuntulinux-mint-look-like.html
<elacheche_anis> Les chinois peuvent tout faire x)
<nizarus> ils ont même cloner l'interface d'office :/
<elacheche_anis> Oui x) JE regarde ça x)
<elacheche_anis> Based on OpenOffice
<elacheche_anis> https://i.imgur.com/Ii7XPZZ.jpg?1
<elacheche_anis> Yo SalahMessaoud ! Happy 3allouch!!
<SalahMessaoud> Yoo elacheche_anis
<SalahMessaoud> Thanks
<nizarus> lol elacheche_anis
<SalahMessaoud> El 3allouch Happy fi kerchi taw
<SalahMessaoud> :p
<SalahMessaoud> Eid Mubarek channel o/
<SalahMessaoud> Epic shirt elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> :D
<nizarus> 3idek mabrouk SalahMessaoud
#ubuntu-tn 2015-09-27
<hamma> Hello guys
#ubuntu-tn 2016-09-26
<praisethemoon> i'm just akaisora :3
<praisethemoon> sorry i change a lot user ID XD
<Na3iL> praisethemoon, I will prepare a wordlist containing all your nicknames to remember you xD :D
<elacheche> lool :D praisethemoon register you nickname and some alternative ones that only you will use.. so you don't need to tell us who you are each time change a nickname :D
<elacheche> lool :D praisethemoon register you nickname and some alternative ones that only you will use.. so you don't need to tell us who you are each time change a nickname :D
<nizarus> Mabrouk Na3iL
<praisethemoon> why i never of that!
<praisethemoon> Na3iL: mabrouk
<praisethemoon> mabrouk what by the way?
<praisethemoon> xD
<elacheche> nizarus: I forwarded the annoucement mail to our ML, did you got it? I can't find it in the ML Archive
<elacheche> praisethemoon: https://twitter.com/UbuntuTn/status/780444627212075008
<Na3iL> ybérek fik nizarus praisethemoon
 * praisethemoon is now a twitter follower
<nizarus> elacheche: yep got it
<praisethemoon> by the way i had some terrible experience with ubuntu 16.10 lts :/
<praisethemoon> some nvidia drivers issues
<elacheche> 16.10 is not an LTS and is not released yet :D
<praisethemoon> sorry xD
<praisethemoon> not 16.10
<praisethemoon> 16.04
<elacheche> You installed the closed source driver?
<praisethemoon> yeah
<praisethemoon> the resolution is horrible
<elacheche> He's internet is worst x)
<praisethemoon> sorry network trouble
<praisethemoon> so I was saying after rebooting
<praisethemoon> resolution went down again
<praisethemoon> while drivers are still on
<praisethemoon> reinstalling them didnt fix anything since then :X
<elacheche> Your internet is worst than the GPU driver :px)
<praisethemoon> that's for sure xD
<praisethemoon> it's my company's internet anyway
<praisethemoon> :3
<praisethemoon> i'm at work, gonna finish in 6 mins
<elacheche> execute lspci, Can you get me the line about your GPU?
<nizarus> praisethemoon: Machine Teacher ?
<praisethemoon> yeah,
<praisethemoon> i do some machine learning
<praisethemoon> it's my own expression of that :)
<nizarus> oui :) un point de vu :)
<praisethemoon> nizarus: what do you do in life?
<nizarus> student teacher :)
<nizarus> and now days it's more complicated as machine teacher :p
<praisethemoon> good one xD
<praisethemoon> I am not really an expert
<praisethemoon> just took an online course (still haven't finished it)
<praisethemoon> and I am expecting a certificate
<elacheche> What language do you use? Py?
<praisethemoon> uhh, even though most frameworks uses python, I use lua and octave ^^
<praisethemoon> I am also writing my own language
<elacheche> Cool :D
<praisethemoon> ^^
<praisethemoon> its' time i take my leave from work
<praisethemoon> will rejoin when i'm at home
<Na3iL> time to go buy a mug of coffee
<praisethemoon> omg xD
<Na3iL> good bye guys o/
<elacheche> o/
<praisethemoon> o/
<praisethemoon> see ay
#ubuntu-tn 2016-09-27
<elacheche> An other nickname Sora :D :D
<Sora> elacheche: dammit
<Sora> yes >.<
<elacheche> :D
<praisethemoon> yeeeeeeeeee
<praisethemoon> elacheche: congratulate me i'm registered
<praisethemoon> :'(
<elacheche> Congrats praisethemoon_ :D Now go and ask for a cloak! :)
<praisethemoon_> xDDD
<elacheche> :D
#ubuntu-tn 2016-09-28
<pavlushka> Morning/noon elacheche :)
<elacheche> Morning pavlushka :)
<elacheche> praisethemoon: What irc client do you use?
<elacheche> Morning folks?
<praisethemoon> hello every one \o/
<praisethemoon> elacheche: Quassel :D
<praisethemoon> on windows though ^^
<pavlushka> o/ praisethemoon :)
<praisethemoon> pavlushka: how is it going!
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: its cool/temperate :)
<praisethemoon> pavlushka: good to hear that :)
<elacheche> Why you choosed it?
<elacheche> It don't tolerate lags..
<praisethemoon> elacheche: Quassel?
<praisethemoon> pavlushka: welcome back
<elacheche> yeah, last night you disconnected too many times x)
<praisethemoon> i think ooredoo is to blame not me ;-;
<praisethemoon> can you paste a snippet on how mess i caused? XD
<praisethemoon> how much*
<Na3iL> o/
<elacheche> o/ Na3iL
<Na3iL> hello elacheche how are you :D
<elacheche> Good Na3iL :) u?
<elacheche> praisethemoon: a sec
<praisethemoon> o/ Na3iL :D
<Na3iL> fine as well elacheche I am trying to finish my tasks to back to that quiz :')
<Na3iL> praisethemoon, how are you?
<praisethemoon> I'm good, thanks for asking
<praisethemoon> how are you?
<Na3iL> fine too thank you :D
<elacheche> praisethemoon: http://pad.tn/p/weelog :D
<praisethemoon> omg xDDDDD
<praisethemoon> how can I prevent that?
<elacheche> Oh! Great Na3iL! I'm trying to pass the 1st Task from the eudyptula challenge.. But you know, I'm a n00b x) x(
<Na3iL> You can't praisethemoon I think it is your connection :p
<elacheche> praisethemoon: I don't know.. My irc client show me a lag indication whenever there is some lag, but don't disconnect.. So I assume that my client is better :p → No time to really investigate this
<Na3iL> elacheche, I am pretty sure that you will finish it :D for me, I really can't find time even for an extra cup of coffee :(
<elacheche> Na3iL: I know that feeling :)
<elacheche> praisethemoon: Are you interested in a IT/Ops quiz?
<elacheche> :D
<praisethemoon> what do you mean by Ops?
<elacheche> Operations/SysAdmin/IT
<praisethemoon> well, I am a software engineer, but dont have good sysadmin skills ^^
<praisethemoon> But I am interested I guess :)
<elacheche> I share it anyway.. Just a sec
<elacheche> Here https://redd.it/4y46zb
<elacheche> afaik there is only 3 north africain solved it until today..
<Na3iL> and the 4th is coming xD
<elacheche> I'm sure he is.. ;) :D
<Na3iL> :D
<Na3iL> ah, btw if I am not mistaken I didn't saw any mails from CLibre's ML talking about SFD
<elacheche> :/
<Na3iL> Is there any problems?
<elacheche> idk
<Na3iL> I hope not..
<Na3iL> look what I have found surfing the net : http://takwas.github.io/article/ubuntu-africa-calls.html
<Na3iL> a good article
<praisethemoon> elacheche: seems like a good quizz :D
<praisethemoon> i'll try it during break time
<elacheche> :)
<praisethemoon> SalahMessaoud: hello o/
<elacheche> o/ SalahMessaoud :)
<SalahMessaoud> Hi praisethemoon o/
<SalahMessaoud> Yoo elacheche o/
<SalahMessaoud> How you doing ? :D
<elacheche> Good SalahMessaoud, you? Hello nizarus :)
<SalahMessaoud> I am good thanks !
<nizarus> hello elacheche & all
<praisethemoon> whale hello there
<pavlushka> hi praisethemoon
<praisethemoon> pavlushka: how is it going man
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: going good, though I praisethesun :p
<praisethemoon> nooo
<praisethemoon> you betrayed me
 * praisethemoon is feelin' sad
<pavlushka> technically no, The Sun provides the Moon's shine, that's why we can see the moon, So its good for praisethemoon :p
<praisethemoon> do you know Dark Souls?
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: educate me please :)
<praisethemoon> it's a video game ^^
<praisethemoon> Kinda my favorite
<praisethemoon> it has myths about sun and moon etc
<pavlushka> wow, interesting
<praisethemoon> kinda like berserk anime
<praisethemoon> I mean, if you google "praise the sun" you'll only see dark souls stuff xD
<praisethemoon> thus came my user name, praisethemoon
<praisethemoon> pavlushka: sorry, a very boring subject xD
<praisethemoon> what do you do in life?
<pavlushka> ha ha ha, interesting, I like the game "Metal Gear Solid", the hero is Solidsnake raised in a lab and has a lab twin liquidsnake, both names are cool but already registered :(
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: mostly chatting, shouting for Ubuntu, helping others fixing machines and gadgets, working under my Dad for our family business.
<praisethemoon> so ubuntu is your hobby?
<pavlushka> that's what I do for my living, kinda diff
<pavlushka> its kind of my passion :)
<praisethemoon> awesome!
<praisethemoon> we need more people like you
<praisethemoon> I am also a ubuntu fan and I prefer ubuntu over windows
<praisethemoon> I have been using ubuntu
<praisethemoon> since version
<pavlushka> then we can set a gaming channel, yay
<praisethemoon> 9 I guess
<pavlushka> me from 8.04
<praisethemoon> when they were distributing free CD's world wide
<praisethemoon> I am not sure xD
<praisethemoon> but damn
<praisethemoon> the good old days
<praisethemoon> pavlushka: i have ubuntu on vbox now becuse I have a gaming pc
<praisethemoon> and had issues with nvidia drivers :/
<pavlushka> ha ha ha, I didn't touch those disk in fear of getting scratch, so I also downloaded the ISO and writing another copy to work with :)
<pavlushka> a little weird
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: hmm
<praisethemoon> pavlushka: at first there was that infinit login menu
<praisethemoon> you know that bug?
<praisethemoon> then the resolution went normal again (1080p)
<pavlushka> didn't experienced that
<praisethemoon> and logged in
<praisethemoon> after installing nvidia-364 as i recall
<praisethemoon> abd after reboot
<praisethemoon> it went back to inifinit login loop
<praisethemoon> with drivers installed
<praisethemoon> no SORRY
<praisethemoon> not login loop; but the resolution is horrible
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: on which version?
<praisethemoon> 16.04 lts
<pavlushka> can you link the bug? please
<praisethemoon> uhmm you mean send a link describing the bug?
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: I mean the LP bug link
<praisethemoon> alright, lemme see
<pavlushka> night night
<elacheche> o/
<amtn> elacheche: موجود؟
#ubuntu-tn 2016-09-29
<Naeil> \o
<praisethemoon_> o/
<Naeil> \o
<Naeil> how are ou praisethemoon_
<praisethemoon_> i'm good man, what about you?
<Naeil> good as well, ty
<praisethemoon_> good to hear that
<praisethemoon_> :D
<Naeil> :D
<elacheche> Go get a cloak praisethemoon it's not good to expose your IP on IRC :p
<praisethemoon> elacheche: enlighten me
<elacheche> an irc cloak is to "hide" your IP when you use this network.. You should go to #freenode and ask an op to cloak you.. So whenever you join using your login we can see this ~quassel@unaffiliated/praisethemoon instead of this ~quassel@41.226.248.123
<praisethemoon> omg ;-;
<praisethemoon> raw ip
<praisethemoon> alright
<praisethemoon> elacheche: can you give me feed back on my WIP programming language? :3
<elacheche> Euuh, why not, but I'm not a Software Eng or A Dev, I'm a SysAdmin, I'm a coder :D
<elacheche> or scripter (whatever yo like to call me)
<praisethemoon> i know
<praisethemoon> i just thought you might now a bit of coding though xD
<praisethemoon> i've never been a good sys admin
<praisethemoon> not even to my own computer ;-;
<elacheche> Emm.. Let's try :D It run on linux (I don't own other OS :p)
<praisethemoon> oh no no, it does not run yet xD
<praisethemoon> it's WIP
<elacheche> Only Win? x)
<praisethemoon> i wrote a spec doc
<praisethemoon> it's gonna be cross platform
<praisethemoon> but still in early dev stages
<elacheche> I see
<praisethemoon> you know what
<praisethemoon> i'll let you know when I do something functional
<praisethemoon> for now, I just have some docs
<praisethemoon> Syntax, etc
<praisethemoon> a one man's work
<praisethemoon> :'(
<elacheche> OK :) I'll be here when ever you need me :D
<praisethemoon> thanks <3
<elacheche> You're thinking about open sourcing it at some point?
<praisethemoon> it is opensource ^^
<praisethemoon> repo already on github
<praisethemoon> https://github.com/praisethemoon
<praisethemoon> that's my new github, my old one is https://github.com/sorakun/
<elacheche> How you lang print a "hello world!" ? :D
<elacheche> Oh! 4 lines to print hello world x)
<elacheche> A dump question I always ask myself when I hear about a new lang.. And never had the opportunity to really ask it to a lang creator.. Why you started your own lang! @s²
<elacheche> "@s²" didn't write this, it's a keyboard thig..
<elacheche> thing*
<praisethemoon> i know happens  xD
<praisethemoon> so, about languages, each language has a different philosophy
<elacheche> What's yours :D
<praisethemoon> some believe in raw speed, others type safety, some numbers of line of code
<praisethemoon> i main to create a language that is highlevel and fast
<praisethemoon> you can say a faster java
<praisethemoon> with a clean syntax
<elacheche> And without a sh***y JVM x) :D  Did you abondoned the C version? So Berserk is a Lua based lang?
<praisethemoon> i'll show you what I mean
<praisethemoon> https://paste.kde.org/pvaeawlwi
<praisethemoon> that's how modern C++ looks like
<praisethemoon> and yes, I find lua a lot easier and at the same time, can be as fast as C :)
<elacheche> I was planning to learn it.. I use AwesomeWM, it's Lua too, even it's config files are Lua..
<praisethemoon> elacheche: have you heard of luajit?
<elacheche> nope
<praisethemoon> alright, luajit is a JIT for lua
<praisethemoon> JIT is a just in time compiler
<elacheche> Yes yes x) I find that I visited the webpage before x) no idea when x) x(
<praisethemoon> means on compiles part of Lua VM bytecode into actual executables
<praisethemoon> which makes it 100x faster
<elacheche> Great!
<elacheche> :D
<praisethemoon> so give it a try!
<praisethemoon> you lean lua by using it, it's not a big deal really
<praisethemoon> and there is something unique about luajit, it's ability to use FFI (forign function interface?)
<praisethemoon> means call C code
<praisethemoon> like inside dll
<praisethemoon> anyway, I'm sure it will be helpful, and that you will like it
<elacheche> I'm trying to learn py3 and stop using bash for my scripts, in an other hand I'm trying to learn how to contribute to Linux (using C) .. I should start using lua as well..
<praisethemoon> in that case, Lua & C
<praisethemoon> Lua is written in ANSI C
<praisethemoon> and far more portable then python
<praisethemoon> much more compact
<elacheche> praisethemoon: I read this "/* this is Modern C++11 */" and I think, I have no right to judge this code/person.. I even don't know the diff between C++1 or C++1 when I see it x(
<praisethemoon> and faster
<praisethemoon> well, C++11 changed some of the syntax
<praisethemoon> and right, you see how wierd it is?
<elacheche> yep
<praisethemoon> so, consider Lua :3
<praisethemoon> it lacks some high level constructs such as classes etc
<praisethemoon> they can be implemented though
<elacheche> Mich ittala3héli taw x)
<praisethemoon> or rather simulated
<praisethemoon> xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<praisethemoon> YES YES
<praisethemoon> JUST
<praisethemoon> DO IT
<elacheche> hahah x)
<praisethemoon> YESTERDAY U SAID TOMORROW
<praisethemoon> xD
<elacheche> I'll start porting my py3 codinggame codes to lua and see how this will be
<praisethemoon> awesome ;)
<praisethemoon> let me know if u need anything, even though my lua proficiency is average
<praisethemoon> and also #lua on freenode
<elacheche> CG, HackedRank, Exercism is how I learn langs, I hate dev, so I try to just code some scripts for quizz and not engage myself in big projects (bp >= 2 files xD )
<elacheche> I like to learn Haskell one day as well x) I don't know why, but I don't like to learn langs that everone else usually use x)
<praisethemoon> elacheche: prepare to learn berserk then xDD
<elacheche> Already thinking about it x)
<praisethemoon> aww
 * praisethemoon hugs elacheche
<elacheche> :D
<praisethemoon> elacheche: the frist language I wrote was 5 years ago, it generated C code and compiled it on the fly using TCC
<praisethemoon> now TCC is very interesting
<praisethemoon> it's a C Compiler; written in C
<praisethemoon> so it's able to compile itself
<praisethemoon> and, it allowed C to be used as a scripting language
<praisethemoon> you can execute C code on the fly (that's why I used for my language)
<elacheche> Interestng.. This is the 1st time to have a such chichat wwith someone ever!
<elacheche> Salam amtn :)
<amtn> elacheche: salam :)
<amtn> j'ai bien reçu ton msg enregistré
<elacheche> amtn: Tu m'as chérché hier soir! :)
<elacheche> Hello nizarus!
<amtn> Comment vas-tu?
<amtn> ah oui..
<nizarus> ahla elacheche
<elacheche> Labess :) merci amtn :) How can I help you?
<nizarus> bonjour @ tous
<amtn> je me suis souvenu d'un dialoque consenant les serveur vps de chez ovh et le spam
 * elacheche just ported his py3 to his 1st lua script and it works x)
<amtn> nizarus: bonjour
<elacheche> nizarus: We have an interesting discussion here about a new Open Source language developped by praisethemoon :D
<elacheche> Yes amtn..
<nizarus> un nouveau langage de programmation ?
<amtn> c'etait il y a un bon moment.. j'ai aperçcu dernierement que des messages sont refusés chez msn, hotmail et live
<amtn> les serveurs de microsoft
<elacheche> yep
<elacheche> yep nizarus
<nizarus> Hmmm ! intéressant ! c'est quoi comme langage ?
<elacheche> Ah!! Le DRBL de M$ c'est de l'enfer
<elacheche> nizarus: https://github.com/praisethemoon/berserk-lua
<amtn> elacheche: dans le net on decrit une methode longue et au gré du staf de microsoft
<elacheche> amtn: On passe en privé :)
<amtn> ok
<nizarus> bon ! je vois pas comment ce langage réduit le temps de dev  mais bon...
<elacheche> nizarus: praisethemoon talked about this here, ubuntulog_ should logged that x)
<praisethemoon> GUESS WHOS BACK
<praisethemoon> elacheche: thanks for sharing my language ^^
<praisethemoon> that's very motivating :)
<elacheche> :D
<praisethemoon> sorry, was on lunch break
<praisethemoon> elacheche: when I was young, I wrote a python IDE and I hit a run button called "lunch"
<praisethemoon> so you can imagine the kind of feedback I had xD
<elacheche> loool.. You were hungry?? :D :p
<praisethemoon> "I hit a run" => "I had a run"
<praisethemoon> i misspelled it :(
<praisethemoon> so i guess i may have been xD
<praisethemoon> that was .. 6 years ago
<praisethemoon> maybe 7
<elacheche> :D :D
<praisethemoon> elacheche: are you at work?
<elacheche> yep
<developper> salut
<elacheche> salut developper
<praisethemoon> wow, a very interesting conversation xD
<elacheche> :D
<nizarus> ping elacheche :) enfin de retour sur diaspora :p
<elacheche> nizarus: I check it every day :D But I need to check my twitter connection with it so I can really come back to it as a sharing source :D
<elacheche> I have a "routine" bookmark,  I open it at least once a day.. D* is #1 in that bookmark list :)
<praisethemoon> what is this
<elacheche> D*?
<elacheche> praisethemoon: https://diasp.org/i/3598faf4d636
 * praisethemoon is making an account
<elacheche> :D
<praisethemoon> elacheche: ur not trying to hack me i hope
<elacheche> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diaspora_(social_network)
<elacheche> Check wikipedia praisethemoon :)
<praisethemoon> arghh
<praisethemoon> distributed social network
<elacheche> I don't own that server :) One day I'll host my own pod :)
<praisethemoon> i always had the idea of developing such network
<praisethemoon> :(
<praisethemoon> idea taken xD
<praisethemoon> elacheche: am an idea machine xD
<elacheche> after having a contact with the FOSS community since 2009 and starting contirbuted by 2011 I know understand that if I have an idea so at least 1 person somewhere had it too.. So I need to make it real or he'll do..
<elacheche> As I'm a lazy person, I prefered to let him do it than I just use it's foss project :D :p
<praisethemoon> xDDDDDDDDDDD
<praisethemoon> elacheche: I remember back in 2013 or 2014
<praisethemoon> I was designing berserk, you know writing specs thinking about syntax and features
<praisethemoon> and then Apple released Swift
<praisethemoon> I was destroyed
<elacheche> x)
<praisethemoon> berserk code name was eve
<praisethemoon> and swift's syntax was 80% eve
<praisethemoon> ;-;
<elacheche> Why you called it berserk, or eve?
<praisethemoon> frankly, I went through a lot of names, i first called zen, then dreamcode, then wingcode, eve, ori, sky, lux, and many others xD
<praisethemoon> but then I chose berserk, as a reference to dark souls, my fav game ^^
<elacheche> :D
<praisethemoon> elacheche: do you have anyother suggestions? XD
<praisethemoon> pavlushka: ohayo o/
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: ahoy o/
<praisethemoon> pavlushka: how is it going?
<elacheche> nope praisethemoon :D
<praisethemoon> aww okay
<praisethemoon> i know berserk is kinda a long time
<praisethemoon> ;-;
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: going nice, hello elacheche :)
<elacheche> Hey pavlushka :)
<praisethemoon> elacheche: have you learned lua yet?
<nizarus> elacheche: tu passera la nuit au boulot ! les routes de Sousse sont coupées :p
<elacheche> nizarus: lool x) Heureusemenet je n'ai plus de vespa x)
<pavlushka> my latest samba update failed in installation :(
<elacheche> chekc the logs pavlushka :)
<elacheche> praisethemoon: I changed 2 CG puzzles from py3 to lua.. :D
<praisethemoon> already? XD
<elacheche> :D
<elacheche> The 2 puzzles are mainly if else statement.. You can imagine how easy it was..
<pavlushka> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23251852/
<elacheche> I learned that arrays are called tables in lua
<elacheche> pavlushka: what log was that?
<pavlushka> systemctl status smbd.service
<praisethemoon> elacheche: i thought that was ur log
<praisethemoon> i kept searching for lua code
<praisethemoon> pavlushka trolled me
<pavlushka> lol
<praisethemoon> :(
 * elacheche is happy to see a good discussion again in here.. What do you think nizarus :)
<elacheche> lool praisethemoon x)
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: where, how, when?
<praisethemoon> now, lol
<praisethemoon> I thought the paste was from elacheche and we were talking about lua xD
<praisethemoon> so i kept looking for code ;-;
<pavlushka> XD
<praisethemoon> y u do dis
<elacheche> pavlushka: share the outpur of this tail 1000 /var/log/samba/log. /var/log/apt/*.lo
 * pavlushka is smiling raising his eye brows :p
<praisethemoon> elacheche: well i'm enjoying talking with you guys frankly
<elacheche> Same here praisethemoon :D
 * praisethemoon <3
<praisethemoon> SO
<praisethemoon> about lua tables
<praisethemoon> they are the most important features in lua
<praisethemoon> they are used as maps
<praisethemoon> t["troller"] = "pavlushka"
<praisethemoon> they are used as name spaces math.abs = function(x) .. end
<praisethemoon> they are used as object, better read a tutorial about that xD
<praisethemoon> u can do a lot of things with them :)
<elacheche> nice :D
<elacheche> in py3 I like using dict and arrays
<pavlushka> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23251890/
<elacheche> tail -1000 /var/log/samba/log. /var/log/apt/*.lo
<elacheche> sorry
<elacheche> tail -1000 /var/log/samba/log. /var/log/apt/*.log
<elacheche> oops
<pavlushka> elacheche: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23251929/
<pavlushka> elacheche: tail -n 1000 may be :)
<elacheche> pavlushka: tail 1000 works fine here :/
<pavlushka> elacheche: you mean last 1000 lines, right?
<elacheche> try that x)
 * praisethemoon is going home now
<praisethemoon> see ya later!
<pavlushka> elacheche: he he http://paste.ubuntu.com/23252040/
<elacheche> what's the output of "systemctl status smbd.service" and "journalctl -xe"
<pavlushka> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23251852/
<pavlushka> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23252051/
<pavlushka> elacheche: now you know all my secrets :p
<elacheche> I hate systemd, it makes debugguing harder :/
<elacheche> pavlushka: try to: sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f install
<elacheche> x)
<pavlushka> elacheche: to no avail :(
<pavlushka> elacheche: reported two bugs :(
<praisethemoon> GUESS WHOS BACK
<pavlushka> you
<pavlushka> elacheche: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/whoopsie/+bug/1629043, the package may be apport not whoopsie?
<praisethemoon> pavlushka: wazzaup?
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: me and you, elacheche may be down :p
<praisethemoon> awww
<praisethemoon> due to rain?
<praisethemoon> XD
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: hey I am not experiencing rain in my home town, are you?
<praisethemoon> i'm Tunis, there is some standard rain here
<praisethemoon> not really that much
<praisethemoon> where is your hometown?
<pavlushka> Its Panchagarh, Bangladesh :)
<praisethemoon> pavlushka: oh boy :)
<praisethemoon> hope we can have a cup of coffee and talk about ubuntu and the creation of the universe
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: ha ha ha sure :) anytime :p
<praisethemoon> have you been in tunisia?
<pavlushka> My cousin toured Tunisia for BRAC I guess, She's not me :p
<praisethemoon> aww
<praisethemoon> alright
<pavlushka> for elacheche , some more clue, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23252163/
<elacheche> sorry pavlushka I was my way home and I have a server under attack.. I should concentrate on this :/
<pavlushka> np :)
<praisethemoon> elacheche: cant you counter attack? like get attackers' IP and attack them back
<praisethemoon> maybe with some DDos
<praisethemoon> ok i'm just saying random things xD
<praisethemoon> i dont know much about security
<praisethemoon> ;-;
<elacheche> praisethemoon: I don't do illegal stuff O:-)
<praisethemoon> oh
<praisethemoon> you hit me hard man
<praisethemoon> :(
<praisethemoon> alright xD
 * Chikore think that DDos attacks is not good..
<elacheche> The problem I can't find a trace of the attacker on my server, the only thing clue I have until now was a mail from my hosting staff saying that someone was trying to ssh other machines from mine.. Now I'm reading logs line per linez
<pavlushka> :\
<praisethemoon> Chikore: whale whale
<praisethemoon> hello there
<elacheche> pavlushka: BTW, it can be a bug somewhere :/
<pavlushka> elacheche: yep, I already reported and flocculant Xubuntu bug team head told me that mine is a dupe, so it is a bug.
<pavlushka> I mean Xubuntu Dev team head
<elacheche> nice :)
#ubuntu-tn 2016-09-30
<praisethemoon> guess who went to job early today
<praisethemoon> elacheche: this is what I was talking about yesteday http://imgur.com/a/IiGX1
<Chikore> !Morning
<praisethemoon> Chikore: morning
<pavlushka> morning everyone!
<praisethemoon> pavlushka: hey!
<praisethemoon> how is it going my friend
<pavlushka> a little busy but without money :p
<praisethemoon> pavlushka: aw man
<praisethemoon> that's taugh
<pavlushka> yeah, very !
<praisethemoon> what do you do in life?
<elacheche> loool praisethemoon :D
<elacheche> Morning folks :)
<praisethemoon> morning elacheche!
<praisethemoon> how are you today?
<elacheche> I can see that not only Linux hates C++ x)
<elacheche> Need more sleep x)
<praisethemoon> elacheche: aww yeah
<praisethemoon> did you deal with yesterday pirates?
<praisethemoon> did you teach them a lesson?
<elacheche> I'm not sure that my server was really compromised.. OVH said so, I don't find traces in the logs (many of them).. I'll just start restricting (very) the access on that server..
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: I am involved in our Family business, mostly working under my dad's command :)
<praisethemoon> elacheche: is this the DDos attack coming from insecure IoT cameras?
<praisethemoon> pavlushka: what kind of business does your family run?
<elacheche> praisethemoon: Not really, but it can be related to an other kind of attacks related to OVH..
<praisethemoon> I heard ovh is now facing the biggest ddos attack ever, though these cameras :X
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: we have a small tea farm, and some small establishments lend to people as stores and I help him in his reporting as a Local Journalist :)
<praisethemoon> pavlushka: oh that's nice!
<praisethemoon> we wont have a cup of coffe then
<praisethemoon> we'll have a cup of team \o/
<praisethemoon> it's been decided
<pavlushka> lol, sure
<praisethemoon> it has been decided*
<praisethemoon> <3
<praisethemoon> do you have any plans of coming to tunisia?
<elacheche> Yo Naeil marwen__ :)
<marwen__> hi elacheche
<elacheche> praisethemoon: You that I'm a lazy guy, do you? And after all you're the Lua Expert in here :p Do you have any idea if there is a lua alternative to Flask (a py web microframework)
<Naeil> o/
<Naeil> I am very interested to learn Lua
<elacheche> Naeil: praisethemoon is creating a new programming language based on lua :D
<Naeil> praisethemoon, have you any recommendations to begin with?
<Naeil> aw that's awesome! :D
<elacheche> praisethemoon: Naeil is an other guy in here that you can easly "ittala3hélou" to test and learn a new thing x)
<Naeil> hahahha :D
<praisethemoon> xDDDDDD
<praisethemoon> sure
<praisethemoon> Naeil: do you code in lua?
<elacheche> praisethemoon: You're the only one I know and use lua often x)
<praisethemoon> elacheche: does that make me special?
<praisethemoon> xDDD
<praisethemoon> So, lua is a must to know language, it is a very well deisgned and crafted piece of software
<praisethemoon> It's so well designed that it does not require any additional depencies other then standard C library
<praisethemoon> It can easily interface with C
<praisethemoon> I once ported a Wiimote C API to Lua
<praisethemoon> and made games using the Wii remote
<praisethemoon> using Lua
<praisethemoon> LuaJIT makes it even more awesome
<praisethemoon> faster than any other language, except raw language like C, but pretty much comparable!
<praisethemoon> I wrote game in lua using http://love2d.org
<Naeil> praisethemoon, no but I want to learn it :D cause I use Awesome WM daily so I would be happy if I know what I am modifying in the config files
<praisethemoon> any application that needs to maintain minimal dependencies and runtime overhead would use lua :)
<praisethemoon> and I am sure that the application can be scripting from Lua
<praisethemoon> learning lua is easy
<praisethemoon> you simple
<praisethemoon> simply*
<praisethemoon> have to
<praisethemoon> JUST .. DO IIITTT
<Naeil> haha :D great advice to such a lazy boy like me x)
<praisethemoon> i am imaginning my self hosting some workshops and speaking on some confs xDDDDD
<elacheche> Mornign nizarus :)
<nizarus> morning elacheche
<nizarus> alors pas trops de dégats avec la pluie ?
<Naeil> o/ nizarus
<nizarus> ahla Naeil & all
<elacheche> praisethemoon: you didn't answered my question about flask alternatives :)
<elacheche> Nope nizarus :) It's OK I made it home x) :d
<Naeil> nizarus, I am a little curious about SFD this year, I didn't saw any mail from CLibre's ML talking about organizing it
<Naeil> Is there any problems?
<praisethemoon> uhhm, what flask? :3
<elacheche> praisethemoon: a web microframework based on py
<Naeil> praisethemoon, http://flask.pocoo.org/
<praisethemoon> oh right! hold on
<praisethemoon> elacheche: something like .. this ? http://leafo.net/lapis/ :D
<praisethemoon> btw Moonscript, is a language that compiles to lua
<elacheche> I'll see.. i have a big load on my machine bcause of a HD shrinking, I need to wait minutes until I can see that x)
<praisethemoon> xD alright
<elacheche> awesome ! :D I like it x)
<nizarus> Naeil, je suis comme toi ! je suis pas dans l'équipe d'organisation cette année et j'ai pas plus d'informations :/ c'est vrai que la nouvelle équipe ne communique pas convenablement !
<Naeil> ah, okay nizarus
<praisethemoon> i remember writing a lua presentation once
<praisethemoon> let me see
<praisethemoon> nah they are bad
<praisethemoon> i'll rewrite them ..
<praisethemoon> just for you guys
<praisethemoon> :')
<elacheche> Cool praisethemoon :D
<praisethemoon> <3
<Naeil> praisethemoon, I assume you are using awesome wm?
<praisethemoon> nah ^^
<praisethemoon> i have been on windows recently
<Naeil> ah okay
<praisethemoon> GUESS WHOS BACK
<elacheche> The lua ninja :p
<praisethemoon> elacheche: good one!
<praisethemoon> :D
<elacheche> :D
<praisethemoon> elacheche: how do i contact a freenode guy to get a cloak?
<elacheche> join #freenode
<elacheche> praisethemoon: come there is an op online x)
<elacheche> praisethemoon: join #freenode
<elacheche> praisethemoon_:  come there is an op online x)
<pavlushka> hey praisethemoon_, why you got a tail? do a "/j #freenode" :)
<pavlushka> Hey Naeil , how is it going?
<Naeil> hello pavlushka :D fine ty, yourself?
<pavlushka> me fine, I need to produce a test case on a bug.
 * pavlushka clicking his finger and thinking
<praisethemoon> pavlushka: didn't notice it xd
<praisethemoon> i'm identified now
<praisethemoon> no one shall steal my identity
<praisethemoon> MUAHAHAHAHAHA
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: say hi in #freenode, lets see :)
<elacheche>  --> | praisethemoon (~quassel@unaffiliated/praisethemoon) has joined #freenode
<elacheche> :)
<praisethemoon> pavlushka ,elacheche thank you .. <3
 * praisethemoon <3 you all
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: yw :p
<praisethemoon> xD
<praisethemoon> q:
<pavlushka> ha ha ha
<elacheche> :)
<praisethemoon> xD
<praisethemoon> elacheche: this might interest you http://openresty.org/en/
<praisethemoon> lapis, the lua web framework uses it
<elacheche> awesome
<praisethemoon> think i'm gonna use it for a new project as well ..
<praisethemoon> elacheche: can you measure a website/server security?
<praisethemoon> like ethical hacking to measure security stength
<praisethemoon> ofc with the owner being aware of that
<elacheche> You can pentest it.. I have no idea how really people do that.. I'm an infosec n00b :/
<elacheche> I just try to protect my servers using the right fw rules and user priv
<praisethemoon> oh ^^ alright :)
<praisethemoon> well you have to be noob at something so you can be pro at something else :D
<elacheche> praisethemoon: "you have to be noob at something so you can be n00b++ at something else"
<praisethemoon> xDDDDDDDDDDD
<praisethemoon> good one!
<praisethemoon> i have some good news for me :')
<praisethemoon> So this is my first month at work
<praisethemoon> and it was paid like 270dt, got paid yesterday
<praisethemoon> and my boss just talked with me, he said he was surprised with my motivation and that i'm officially in starting from next month
<praisethemoon> and i'll get also paid for sept, with the difference of my new salary
<praisethemoon> :')
<praisethemoon> i'm gonna cry
<praisethemoon> :'(
<elacheche> Congrats :) :) :) :)
<praisethemoon> thank you elacheche <3 ..
<praisethemoon> i'm going home now, ttyl
<amtn> hi all !
<Naeil> hello amtn
<amtn> Naeil: salam
<Naeil> salam amtn, it is your 1st time here I think? Feel comfortable and welcome :D
<amtn> Naeil: thank you :D
<amtn> but my english is very low
<Naeil> Feel free to talk in French, Arabic or whatever you want :D
<amtn> good..
<amtn> i prefer to use arabic
<Naeil> okay, I am sorry I don't have the AR Layout in my keyboard so it is a little struggle to write Arabic words
<amtn> vous avez un connaissance en les records DNS?
<Naeil> A little bit amtn but ask your question directly and if there is any one in the channel here would help, he/she will answer
<elacheche> Encore des problèmes avec les MX amtn ? Ou SPF/DKIM?
<elacheche> salam :)
<amtn> un serveur mail a-t-il besaoin d'un enregistrement type A
<elacheche> amtn: OUI et NON :D
<amtn> elacheche: hier j'ai reçu une bonne note dnas mail-tester: 8.6/10
<amtn> :D
<amtn> Mais je dois comprendre ce que je fais
<elacheche> Le serveur mail lui même utilise des MX.. tu peux utiliser que les IP pour les MX.. Mais les anti spams vont te donner une mauvaise note si y a pas de A..
<elacheche> Alors c'est mieux de pointer le MX vers un A (un A doit être pointer que vers un IP)
<amtn> On suppose l'existance de sous-domaines eux aussi avec serveurs mail et tout ce qui suit
<elacheche> OK.. Et..?
<amtn> c a d il est de la bonne pratique de creer en mm temps un enregistrement A pour le serveur mail comme par exemple: mail.domain.com.
<amtn> ?
<elacheche> Ah! Non.. pas la peine.. Voilà un example..
<elacheche> A: domaine.com → 1.2.3.4
<elacheche> MX: domaine.com → domaine.com
<amtn> clair merci
<amtn> autre question svp
<elacheche> le MX peut être le même que A ou tu peux utiliser autre chose si t'as pliusers serveurs mails (vps)
<amtn> et un record CNAME : mail.domain.com ?
<elacheche> ça n'as pas de sense :)
<elacheche> je t'explique pourquoi :)
<amtn> mail.domain.com.       CNAME     domain.com.
<elacheche> En suppose qu'on a un ndd domain.com avec le DNS suivant:
<elacheche> domain.com A 1.2.3.4
<elacheche> www.domaine.com cname domaine.com
<elacheche> anis.domaine.com cname domaine.com
<elacheche> domaine.com MX domaine.com
<elacheche> mail.domaine.com MX ubuntu.tn
<elacheche> Dans l'example.. le ndd point vers le serveru avec l'IP 1.2.3.4.. je veux avoir des sous domaines lier à ce ndd alors je peux créer d'autre champs A ou je peux utiliser CNAME..
<elacheche> l'avantage ici est lorsque je change A vers 5.4.6.9 les sos domaine pointent aussi vers la nouvelle IP
<elacheche> par contre si j'utilise des A pour créet des sous domaine, lorsque je change l'ip de mon serveur je dois changer les DNS un par un
<amtn> oui ceci je le comprends... mé je trouve sur internet des exemples de type:
<elacheche> C'est pratique lorsque mon domaine est distribuer sur plusiuers machine
<amtn> mail.domain.com. cname domain.com.
<elacheche> les champs MX ne sont pas accessible via web, suel les serveur/client mails les utilise
<amtn> mé.. attends stp....
<elacheche> Lorsque je lis ça "mail.domain.com. cname domain.com." je comprend que ce serveur à un client mail WEB disponible en HTTP :)
<amtn> je veux dire par un sous domaine, un autre site concret
<elacheche> comme roundcube :)
<elacheche> à la place d'utiliser thunderbird, on peut avoir un client web sur notre serveur :)
<amtn> elacheche: pour moi, oui c'est le cas: usermin
<elacheche> j'aime pas usermin.. je préfere roundcube :)
<amtn> bien que je peux utiliser mon client thunderbird
<elacheche> je peux partager mon cas avec virtualmin..
<amtn> bon.. ça c'est autre chose
<elacheche> j'ia partager ça en privé x)
<elacheche> je pveux pas que ça reste dans le log publique :)
<elacheche> maintenant je peux utiliser un client mail à la place de thunderbird :)
<elacheche> je dois rentrer chez moi, on parle dans 2h si je te trouve ici :)
 * elacheche BRB
<praisethemoon> GUESS WHOS BACK
 * elacheche is back :)
<praisethemoon> elacheche: welcome back :')
 * praisethemoon is happy \o/
 * elacheche is not very happy with his home internet
<praisethemoon> awww
<praisethemoon> elacheche: did you try lapis?
<praisethemoon> gonna try it right now :D
<praisethemoon> it's so easy to install on ubuntu :D
<praisethemoon> you need to install luarocks first, which kinda like pip? for python
<praisethemoon> elacheche: i'm working on the lua presentation, but i'm overly tired, i'll finish it tomorrow
<praisethemoon> have a good night and good weekend everyone
#ubuntu-tn 2016-10-01
<praisethemoon> good day
<praisethemoon> elacheche: some good news, hit when you're here
<praisethemoon> pavlushka: hello o/
<pavlushka> o/ praisethemoon
<praisethemoon> hello
<Naeil> o/
<praisethemoon> Naeil: o/
<praisethemoon> Naeil i have something for you and for elacheche
<praisethemoon> https://speakerdeck.com/praisethemoon/introduction-to-lua-programming-language
<praisethemoon> Source can be found here https://github.com/praisethemoon/presentations/
<praisethemoon> Enjoy o/
<Naeil> ty praisethemoon :D :D
<praisethemoon> Naeil: <3
<elacheche> thx praisethemoon
<praisethemoon> elacheche: you are welcome :))
<praisethemoon> elacheche: did you read it?
<elacheche> yep.. nice doc :)
#ubuntu-tn 2016-10-02
<praisethemoon> good day everyone!
<pavlushka> o/
<pavlushka> \o
<pavlushka> elacheche: ping
<elacheche> pong pavlushka
<pavlushka> elacheche: got any idea on the attack?
<pavlushka> elacheche: I know your username and machine name from some paste and if I imitate those and try to login to some of your client's server, only the ssh security or password will bar me, am I talking of any sense?:)
<pavlushka> or the ip filter!
<pavlushka> and now the special thing :), http://paste.ubuntu.com/23265829/
<pavlushka> and http://imgur.com/a/bSAb1 :)
<pavlushka> and elacheche for your FYI http://paste.ubuntu.com/23256483/ :p
<pavlushka> all for this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/1629043
<elacheche> Easy on me pavlushka, just come home from the university and I'm not fully concentrated..
<pavlushka> elacheche: ha ha ha, sure, I can wait :)
<elacheche> You talked about 2 different subject, I'm right?
<elacheche> The pastes are about your samba problem?
<pavlushka> elacheche: yes, absolutely :p
<elacheche> What about it :) :)
<pavlushka> two things are different, the paste is about bug test report but i was talking earlier about your attack :)
<elacheche> OK :) It's good that you reported a bug :D
<elacheche> What about my user name and machine?
<pavlushka> that means I am imitating your machine not actually getting into your machine!
<elacheche> I wasn't talkign about my own machine, I had an attack on one of my servers.. You don't have user name and hostname for that :p
<pavlushka> so any trace on that?
<elacheche> On the attacker?
<elacheche> About the*
<pavlushka> yep
<elacheche> Euuh, nope.. But I'm not sure, my server was hacked.. OVH network isn't verysafe.. Anyway, I already used IPTables to block ssh, so now only my IP can access that server..
<elacheche> Also I use sshkeys..
<pavlushka> I see :)
<alibhk> أهلا انيس
<alibhk> سامحني على التاخير
<elacheche> Salam alibhk :)
<elacheche> Désolé j'étais pas ici :)
<alibhk> :)
<alibhk> pas de probleme :)
<elacheche> Alors :)
<alibhk> Bon, as tu une idée, de ce que je devrais présenter?
<elacheche> Selon zied Ubuntu-tn aura (peut être) 15min de prez, tu veux faire le talk?
 * elacheche s'excuse pour le retard → problème de lag sur ADSL :/
<elacheche> à mon avis on doit parler des 3 sujets suivants:
<alibhk> pas de probleme; mais il faut préparer le speech :)
<elacheche> 1. C'est quoi Ubunt, Linux, et Logiciels Libres
<elacheche> 2. C'est quoi/qui ubuntu-tn
<elacheche> 3. Ubuntu + Education et LL + Education
<alibhk> d'accord
<elacheche> Tout ça sera dans 15 min (si nous auronss plus ça sera cool, je peux parler pour toute une journée à props de ça même sans préparation=)..
<alibhk> oui je le sais bien :D
<alibhk> as tu une présentation prête.?
<alibhk> ou bien je devrais la préparer
<elacheche> De ma part je peu préparer et présenter 1 + 2  j'ai fat ça plusieurs fois, je dois adapter mon speach pour 1+2 dans 5 min seulement à la place de 45 min..
<elacheche> T'es le "spécialiste", alors je pense que ça sera mieux si tu prépare le 3?
<alibhk> oui pour la 3 c'est bon
<alibhk> mais je parle du 1et 2
<elacheche> Je suis encore ici?
 * elacheche is back on a hopefully better internet..
<alibhk> oui biensur Anis
<alibhk> désolé, je suis au café
<elacheche> Pas grave :) :)
<alibhk> bon, pour conclure, tu prepare le 1 et 2 et je prepare le 3
<elacheche> alibhk: Tu veux qu'on partage le speach? Eni 5min pour Ubuntu,Linux,LL et Ubunut-tn et toi 10min pour Ubunutu/LL et education
<elacheche> ?
<elacheche> Oui si tu veux :)
<alibhk> oui, je suis pour :)
<alibhk> comme ça chacun présentera son speech :D
<alibhk> mais tout d'abord, yilzimni nimchi lil 7ajem
<elacheche> Parfait :) On peut collaborer pour avoir 1 seul prez (fichier)
<alibhk> ok
<elacheche> Voilà ce que je propose
<alibhk> je préparerai mon speech demain
<alibhk> et je te l'envoyerais par mail
<elacheche> Je vais uploader un source de l'une de nos prez sur Google Docs et le parteger avec toi poour collaborer sur le même fichier?
<elacheche> On peut partager nos speechs ou points à prez dans ce pad → http://pad.tn/p/utnEducation ?
<elacheche> De cette façon on peut parteger le lien des points à presenter + les diapos sur la ML :)
<elacheche> Et pour des prochainnes utilisation :)
<alibhk> tout à fait d'accord
 * elacheche will need praisethemoon_ one day for a smilar project.. You'll not just stay in here dude :p
<elacheche> Parfait :)
<elacheche> On est bon alors, je vais commencer le template de la prez et je t'envoi le partage asap (illila ou demain)..
<x0geek> salut
<x0geek> salut
<x0geek> j'ai un probléme
<elacheche> x0geek: Salut!
<elacheche> Comment je peux aider :)
<x0geek> on peut parler en privé ??
<elacheche> Euuh.. Si c'est quelque chose de public ça sera cool de partager, sinon pas de problème :)
<x0geek> https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t35.0-12/14585713_631406923686343_1993452509_o.jpg?oh=582752be4d077d0d78e8637f0dbabd33&oe=57F306C6
<x0geek> Lorsque j démarre mon pc
<elacheche> safsaf: Salam.. Welcome to Ubuntu-tn
<x0geek> !!
<safsaf> merci j'ai un probleme de partition sur mon pc
<elacheche> x0geek: 5min je vérifier le screenshot et je reviens vers toi :)
<elacheche> safsaf: comment on peut t'aider :)
<x0geek> Ok
<elacheche> x0geek: T'as une idée pourquoi t'as eu le grub rescue? T'as essayer quelque chose pour résoudre le problème? → Juste pour savoir qu'est ce que t'as fait qu'est ce que 'as pas encore fait :)
<elacheche> safsaf: Tu peux partager ton problème :)
<elacheche> Hello! :D
<safsaf> j'ai installe ubuntu aujourd'hui en parralele avec win 8.1 et j'ai une partition de 250 GB est devenu etendue mais le probleme que cette partition contient des application et tout
<x0geek> peut etre j'ai effacer le home :3
<elacheche> LooL x0geek :D ce peut être peut changer plusiuers trucs :D
<elacheche> Emm.. :)
<elacheche> Tu te rappel comment t'as supprimer ton ~ ?
<elacheche> safsaf: t'as perdu des données?
<x0geek> rm -r / folder Name no- root ...... haja haka nsit :p
<elacheche> x0geek: seriously!!! o_O
<x0geek> unfortunately !!
<safsaf> j'ai perdu tout mes donnes ...... et la partition devienne etendue
<elacheche> OK, here is how I can help you.. You boot using a LiveUSB.. You try to mount your partitions manually and check if there is any files in there.. If so try to install boot-repair https://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/boot-repair and fix your boot.. If not, so that means that YOU executed the command that you should NOT execute and you removed ALL your FILES including OS and PERSONAL ones.. And in that case my friend, I
<elacheche> can't help.. You need to reinstall the OS.. And if there is any important files lost you try to get them back using the link that I'll share in a moment..
<elacheche> safsaf: oops.. si t'as perdu tes données alors t'as pas fait un dual boot comme il faut.. Qui t'as fait le duel boot? Tu peux m'expliquer en detaille les étapes que t'as fait?
<praisethemoon_> elacheche: do you need me? :D
<elacheche> If you can help with x0geek & safsaf now go ahead :) Otherwie, I'll need you soon for a little project :)
<elacheche> IRL :p
<elacheche> Let me just plan things :)
<safsaf> mon ami m'a installe ubuntu il a pris du disk local C: 100 GO comme une partition vierge puis il a enter sur linux en utilisant le terminal il a fait  3 partion pour le systeme et swap et tout apres il a installe ubuntu
<elacheche> oops safsaf.. Maintenant t'as pas Windows?
<elacheche> Tu peux partager imprime d'ecran de Gparted?
<safsaf> et alors là j'ai dés le debut 2 partition sur mon win 8.1 C: D: mais il reste que le C: et mon win marche bien
<praisethemoon_> elacheche: i'm in, but i'm gonna sleep now ^^ have to wake up early tomorrow :(
<elacheche> x0geek: check something like this http://askubuntu.com/questions/533496/accidentally-formatted-ext4-partition/537143#537143
<elacheche> Go Go praisethemoon_ :)
<elacheche> safsaf: OK, ça va prendre quelques minutes MarwenDo mais je dois comprendre plus ta situations..
<elacheche> safsaf: Avant t'avait C: et D: Avec des fichiers sous D: ?
<safsaf> oui sous ficher sous D:
<elacheche> après que TON AMI à fait ce qu'il a fait.. T'as C: comme partition principale, et un EXT4 + SWAP comme Entendu?
<safsaf> je t'envoie une capture d'ecran ?
<safsaf> file:///home/raed/Images/Capture%20du%202016-10-03%2022-57-05.png
<elacheche> Oui ça sera mieux, safsaf tu peux utiliser http://images.tn/ pour uploader le fichier, ce que t'as partagé est un fichier LOCAL, que je peux pas e lire :D
<safsaf> https://scontent-mrs1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t35.0-12/14572690_10206384676169944_54025845_o.png?oh=ac956da7a0b03d02c986bb1c078019a4&oe=57F3B6E5
<elacheche> safsaf: Désolé de t'annoncer ça.. Mais ton ami n'as pas bien fait le partionnement.. T'as perdu ton D:
<elacheche> Je peux pas vraiment aider.. Peut être cet article peut t'aider à récupérer quelques fichiers de la partiton NTFS perdu → http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/13706/recover-deleted-files-on-an-ntfs-hard-drive-from-a-ubuntu-live-cd/
<safsaf> derniere question
<elacheche> safsaf: Oui bien sur
<safsaf> comment changer la partition etendue en partition principale ? pour recuperer mes 250 GO perdu
<elacheche> safsaf: Comment t'as trouvé notre channel IRC?
<safsaf> utile
<elacheche> safsaf: Tu peux pas le faire.. Ton table de partitionnement est de type DOS/MBR.. Il support pas plus que 4 partitions parincipals ou 3 princials + Une étendu, la partition étendu peut avoir plusiuers partitions là dans, je pense que c'est 64 partitons au max)..
<elacheche> Pour ne plus avoir la partition etendu tu dois changer le table de partitionnement vers GPT, dans ce que il faut faire un formatage de tout le disk et je pense que si t'as pas de EFI tu peux pas utiliser GPT
<elacheche> safsaf: Comment t'as trouvé notre channel IRC? je veux dire comment t"as trouvé comment acceder/url, etc..
<elacheche> safsaf: Regarde ça pour plus d'informations → https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_boot_record
<elacheche> et ça → https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/GUID_Partition_Table
<safsaf> sur le groupe facebook  ubuntu tunisia
<elacheche> ça aussi → http://www.howtogeek.com/193669/whats-the-difference-between-gpt-and-mbr-when-partitioning-a-drive/
<elacheche> Ah! OK safsaf :) merci pour m'informé de ça :)
<safsaf> et merci pour l'aide
<amtn_away> salut..
<amtn_away> j'ai pas voulu vous interrempre
<elacheche> Avec plaisir, on est toujours ici, tu peux nous rejoindre à tout heure.. Les gars vont aider aussi :)
<elacheche> amtn_away: Bien sur! Go ahead :)
<amtn_away> c'est chaleureux ici cette nuit
<praisethemoon_> elacheche: we'll talk tomorrow morning
<praisethemoon_> good night everyone!
<elacheche> Yep.. amtn_away :)
<elacheche> GN praisethemoon_ :)
<amtn_away> Bon.. c'est tard oui
<amtn_away> c'est ce que j'ai voulu vous le feliciter
<amtn_away> je reçoit toujours les msg de ubuntu-tn
<amtn_away> bonne chance
<elacheche> Merci amtn_away :D Je suis toujours heureux de voir des gens ici, et des gens qui lis (et surtout réponds :p) à la ML :)
<amtn> ho!!!
<elacheche> ?
<amtn> donc c'est pour demain?
<elacheche> C'est quoi? x)
<amtn> trop paresseux pour repondre !
<amtn> votre conference
<amtn> ou plutot event
<elacheche> Ah!! Non! ça doit être pour mecredi, mais vue qu'on va faire ça à deux et seulement pour 15min on doit la préparer avant mercredi
<amtn> c(est trop court
<amtn> mé bonne chance tout de meme
<elacheche> amtn: Je pense que tu doit contributer à ça l'année prochaine!! Vue que t'es l'un des rare enseignats qui utilisent le lobre pour l'éducation!
<amtn> c'est tres loin de chez moi comme tu le savais deja
<elacheche> L'event c'est "www.worldteachersday.org"
<safsaf> quand je reinstall ubuntu j peut faire une seule partion ? pour le systeme tant que ilya espace libre pour les fichiers
<elacheche> Oui je sais..
<amtn> c'est la journée mondiale des enseignants
<elacheche> amtn: mais je sais aussi que je dois informer les organisateurs locaux que y a une enseignant très loin de nous qui utilise ll pour travailler.. Peut être tu peut être présent via un conf call la prochaine fois?
<amtn> la prochaine c'est quand? 5/10/2017?
<elacheche> Je sais pas.. Je peux discuter avec l'organisateur local lorsque je le rencontre.. Si t'es d'accord pour le principe je vais le faire :)
<amtn> pas tout a fait.. je dois en savoir plus sur eux
<elacheche> Y a alibhk qui était ici, il utilise Ubuntu aussi avec ces eleves de 7/8/9éme primaire :)
<elacheche> Ah! J'ai oublié, tu veux rester anonyme xà
<elacheche> x) :D
<amtn> y en a qqes uns.. malheureusement j'ai rencontré aucun :(
<elacheche> T'es dans la ML :) T'as déjà le contact de Ali (mail) tu peux le contacter :)
<amtn> je suis des etudes a l'isefc.. je suis encore et toujours debutant
<elacheche> Sinon, t'as aussi le contact de Zied l'organisateur de l'event, tu peux le googler ;) :)
<elacheche> pour savoir plus à props de ça:)
<amtn> oui c'est une idée
<elacheche> isefc?
<amtn> je suis une etude
<amtn> un tout petit groupe
<elacheche> Je suis des études à isetsousse :D Je suis aussi un débutant :) :D
<amtn> ah dire ça
<amtn> c'est facile..
<elacheche> :D
<amtn> je veux vraiment participer un jour a l'un de ces events
<elacheche> T'es à Gabes n'est ce pas?
<amtn> mé c'est toujours irrealisable pour bon nombre de gens
<amtn> elmouhem.. je souhaite la bonne contuation
<amtn> oui a gabes
<amtn> si par hasard vous deciderez de proposer une a gabes ou a medenine tiens moi au courant
<elacheche> On a animé des event à Gabes avant :) J'étais parmi l'équipe durnat la 1ére fois :) inchallah on va refaire ça prochainement :D
<amtn> incha allah
<elacheche> Ma tête tourne, je dois dormir, parlerons demain inchallah :D
<amtn> elacheche: ok.. bonne nuit..
<elacheche> BN
#ubuntu-tn 2017-09-25
<davlefou> Bonjour,
#ubuntu-tn 2017-09-26
<nzoueidi> Morning folks
<elacheche> Afternoon folks :)
<nzoueidi> hahaha x)
<nzoueidi> how are you elacheche
<davlefou> Bonsoir...
<elacheche> Alive nzoueidi :)
<nzoueidi> Bonsoir davlefou
<nzoueidi> Cool elacheche
#ubuntu-tn 2017-09-27
<Dro> Hi
#ubuntu-tn 2017-09-28
<nizarus> ping Bader
#ubuntu-tn 2017-09-29
<nzoueidi> Morning
<nizarus> ahla nzoueidi
<nzoueidi> cha7welek nizarus
<nizarus> hmd :-) et toi ?
<nzoueidi> Hamdoullah zeda
<davlefou> Bonjour, je sens que demain on va couler un dalle en face de chez moi! Je suis maudit!
<nizarus> mais non davlefou tu as de la chance, demain tu va manger du couscous à l'agneau :-p
<davlefou> Bof, j'ai eut le couscous après... juste du bruit!
<nizarus> Le SFD2011 que des souvenirs ... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8N0QI09CCzg
<u-la-la> [ Securinews episode1 - YouTube ] - https://www.youtube.com
<elacheche> davlefou: Yep, du bon couscous <3 :D
<elacheche> Yep nizarus :)
<davlefou> Je vois surtout des ouvriers foutant le bordel...
<elacheche> nizarus: sabdfl just added me to the CC lp group x)
<elacheche> ping nzoueidi
<nzoueidi> Congrats :D \o/
<elacheche> x) Thx x)
<elacheche> no official news yet x)
<nizarus> congratulations elacheche :-)
<elacheche> Thx nizarus :)
<amtn> السلام عليكم
<amtn> Je peine avec ce maudit nom de domaine en .tn
<amtn> On vit encore et toujours à l'age des glaces
<amtn> quelqu'un est encore là??
<amtn> Je cherche depuis des heures à comprendre ce qui est arrivé à mon site en .tn
<amtn> Le prob provient d'une mauvaise config du dns parait-il
<amtn> pourtant, elle fonctionnait correctement auparavant
<elacheche> amtn: salut!
<amtn> ahla elacheche
<amtn> comment vas-tu ces jours d'automne?
<amtn> ;p
<amtn> te3ref ... 3endi 3chia kemleh nlawej 3lé 7el lil dns
<elacheche> Le problème est que selon la loi OVH doit servir les DNS (ns servers) en .tn depuis la Tunisie.. OVH vient de migrer les dns .tn en Tunisie, les serveurs sont chez ATI.. Dès que les serveurs NS sont lancer y avait une attaque DDOS sur ces serveurs de OVH.. Alors maintenant les .tn sont down à cause du DDOS, et plueurs services de ATI sont down à cause du DDOS aussi, même ma fibre est très perturbé
<elacheche> à cause de ça
<amtn> dig ma ta3tini chay pourtant sur le mm serveur un 2e nom de domaine repond tres vite
<amtn> ha ha ha
<elacheche> https://thd.tn/grande-perturbation-des-services-ovh-en-tunisie-a-cause-dune-attaque-ddos-sur-lati/
<amtn> wallaH 3raftha 5edma file7i
<u-la-la> [ Grande perturbation des services OVH en Tunisie à cause d'une attaque DDOS sur l'ATI | | THD - Tunisie Haut Debit ] - https://thd.tn
<amtn> merci u-la-la , je vais voir
<amtn> mais entre temps que dois-je faire pour mon cert letsencrypt?
<amtn> car si elle passe pour le 2 nom de domaine,, elle bloque si j'essaie de lui ajouter le .tn
<amtn> ps: J'ai essayé de contacter le service d'OVH l'apres-midi
<elacheche> il faut attendre que les NS reviennent
<amtn> Tout ce que j'ai pu entendre une trop longue melodie
<amtn> La suppression des ns chez ovh ne resoud rien?
<amtn> retourner aux ns originaux
<amtn> Je les ai supprimé pourtant, mais peut-etre je dois attendre un peu
<elacheche> ATI doit résoudre ça, ou doit autoriser OVH à utliser leurs NS en europe (ce qui est hors la loi).. Mais les datacenter de OVH sont bien sécurisé contre les DDOS, OVH a eu des DDOS de plus de 1Tb/s de traffic sans problème
<amtn> Je te remercie anis pour ces infos.... ça me soulage un peu
<elacheche> tes ns originaux sont chez qui?
<amtn> ovh
<elacheche> Les supprimer de OVH pour rétablire la config par defaut de OVH va rien résoudre :D
<amtn> ce ne sont pas les mm que sur le 2e nom de domaine... ils me les refusent
<elacheche> même si sont pas les mêmes, les services de OVH pointe les .tn vers des NS en Tunisie alors je pense pas que ça va résoidre tes problèmes :) car les autres NS ne contient pas une cfg de tes .tn
<elacheche> T'as un VPS en francE?
<amtn> oui
<elacheche> bah, en france ou autre.. Tu peux installer bind ou unbound est créer ton propre serveur DNS et changer les NS de chez OVH vers ton VPS.. Temporairement.. Ton VPS ne va pas survir un petit ddos x)
<elacheche> Regarde → http://travaux.ovh.net/?do=details&id=27398&PHPSESSID=0e885524bc1926a808b76343f7a083d6
<u-la-la> [ OVH Tasks   ] - http://travaux.ovh.net
<amtn> ce n'est pas vraiment une solution
<amtn> comme tu le dis,, c'est trop dur pour mon vps
<elacheche> c'est la seul solution :) Créer un serveur DNS, puis l'utiliser, ou attendre que ATI/OVH résoudre le problème
<amtn> je me demande pourquoi je peux acceder a mon site depuis un tunnel
<elacheche> passe moi le lien
<elacheche> c'est le projet Waha Linux?
<amtn> waha.tn
<elacheche> ça doit être du cache quelque part.. Même depuis un serveur en France j'arrive pas à trouvé waha.tn (pas de DNS)
<elacheche> de cfg DNS*
<amtn> https://waha.tn/
<amtn> et en https?
<davlefou> Pour les serveurs NS tn doivent être ne Tunisie?
<elacheche> amtn: http ou https kif kif, si y a pas de DNS alors y a pas de site :)
<elacheche> davlefou: selon la loi les .tn doivent être servi depuis la tunisie..
<amtn> peut-etre que moi je me connecte au site depuis un tunnel?
<davlefou> elacheche, pourquoi avoir fait un loi pour cela?
<elacheche> amtn: si tu utilise pas un mapping static du ndd vers l'ip depuis un servuer DNS local ou /etc/hosts alors tu peut acceder aux sites, même via un tunnel
<elacheche> davlefou: un ancien loi concernant la vie privé, est quelqu'un (un concurrent et à la fois membre de l'utica) a porté plainte contre OVH derniérement à cause de ça..
<amtn> une petite autre remarque: la veille , j'ai visité mon site normalement et j'ai meme ajouté du contenu
<elacheche> davlefou:  https://thd.tn/grande-perturbation-des-services-ovh-en-tunisie-a-cause-dune-attaque-ddos-sur-lati/
<u-la-la> [ Grande perturbation des services OVH en Tunisie à cause d'une attaque DDOS sur l'ATI | | THD - Tunisie Haut Debit ] - https://thd.tn
<amtn> les sites en .tn sont exposé a tout le monde
<elacheche> davlefou: https://thd.tn/zied-saghari-webhostinfotica-le-personnel-dovh-tunisie-encoure-un-an-de-prison/
<u-la-la> [ Zied Saghari (Webhost/Infotica): «Le personnel d'OVH Tunisie encoure un an de prison» | | THD - Tunisie Haut Debit ] - https://thd.tn
<elacheche> amtn: les serveurs NS sont pas toujours down, sont up par fois alors tu peux trouvé ton site..
<amtn> haka ech mezel !!!!!
<elacheche> c'est pourquoi t'as pu y accéder
<davlefou> Loi débile encore entravant l'économie Tunisienne!!!!
<elacheche> Non, je pense pas, c'st exactement ce que l'europe est entrain de faire avec les données..
<davlefou> Que l'on demande que l'hébergementsoit local, je veux bien, protection des donnés et droit mais les dns, franchement, c'est pas utile!
<amtn> kima keteb un membre en commentaire du post thd: "nsaker société wma nhebergich chez un tunisien thana :D"
#ubuntu-tn 2017-09-30
<praisethemoon> Hello
<praisethemoon> Hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend!
<davlefou> Bonjour,
<praisethemoon> Bonjour davlefou
<praisethemoon> Ca va?
<davlefou> Oui, cela va!
<praisethemoon> x)
<davlefou> Et toi?
<amtn> elacheche, Je passe te dire bonjour et merci pour les infos de la veille
<amtn> letsencrypt: probleme reglé
<amtn> par contre le prob d'acces au site continue
<amtn> mm si en ce moment je peux y acceder... en attendant queques groupes de pression pour accelerer les travaux de maintenance ou nous retrouver une solution finale
<amtn> خدمة فلاحي أو كيما يقول المثل يتعلموا في الحجامة في ريوس اليتامة... هذا ما نقول... رغم اللي برشة مواقع حكومية او شبه حكومية متأثرة
<amtn> أسبوع كامل تعطيل وخسائر... كيف هوما مش قدها اش لزهم؟؟؟؟
<davlefou> amtn, tu peux mettre un dns .com cela te permettra d'utilise ton site en attendant.
<davlefou> ou .ovh, c'est encore moins chére!
<amtn> اهلا,, عندي اسم نطاق آخر,,, ةبش نبدلوا نهائي
<amtn> لكن بالنسبة لموقع شغال هذا يتطلب شوية وقت
<amtn> ديجا.. اسماء النطاق التونسية كل شيء مكشوف فيها حتى المعلومات اللي ما تهمش المتصفح
<amtn> قالك حماية المعطيات الشخصية ههههه
<amtn> davlefou, A+
<praisethemoon> davlefou: tu parle arab? x)
<davlefou> chaya chaya moins!
<elacheche> amtn: ATI aura une maintenantce ce soir.. J'"éspere que les problèmes terminent après.. davlefou est un français, je pense pas qu'il comprends ce que t'as dis x) désolé davlefou x)
<amtn> ah ok, je savais pas ;P
<davlefou> Je comprend parfaitement l'arabe version Française!!!
<amtn> pour moi, le site fonctionne jusqu'à mnt
<amtn> haha c'est bon,, mais c'est quoi l'arabe version fr?
<davlefou> amtn, Un authentique Français!!! :D!!!
<davlefou> Bien, cela est l'authentique arabe Français :D
<amtn> ben moi j'arrive pas à digérer :D
<amtn> davlefou, est-ce que je dois m'excuser?
<amtn> La veille c'était un cauchemar pour mon site
<davlefou> amtn, Tu as fait un site avec quel outils?
<amtn> moodle
<amtn> c'est un site éducatif
<amtn> le nom waha veut dire oasis
<amtn> J'ai contibué un peu à un projet de distribution basée sur Debian,, appelé lui aussi waha ou plus précisemment wahaproject
<amtn> wahaproject.org
<amtn> J'espère y revenir un jour
<amtn> Vous êtes tous des utilisateurs d'ubuntu?
<elacheche> Currently I use Gentoo x)
<davlefou> Oui,
#ubuntu-tn 2018-09-27
<elacheche> nzoueidi hey
<nzoueidi> hey elacheche
<nzoueidi> I was reading your e-mail :(
#ubuntu-tn 2018-09-28
<elacheche> Morning !
<nzoueidi> Hey elacheche
<nzoueidi> :')
<elacheche> wassaup nzoueidi :)
<nzoueidi> nothing much as usual, wbu?
<elacheche> Overwhelmed by paper work and laziness x) :D
<nzoueidi> Oh
<elacheche> xD
<nzoueidi> I read your email yesterday :(. I didn't find what I can reply
<nzoueidi> But then I figured some words and sent the email
<elacheche> Thanks for the sweet words dude :) :)
 * elacheche BRB
#ubuntu-tn 2018-09-29
<rx_> slm
<rx_> ???
<rx_> fechl el irc ?
<elacheche> o/
#ubuntu-tn 2018-09-30
<elacheche> Morning!
#ubuntu-tn 2019-09-26
<Chikore> Bonjour à tous o/
#ubuntu-tn 2019-09-27
<vadmeste> Bonjour Chikore
